# Split Second oder Blur



## Zergoras (10. Mai 2010)

Es erscheinen ja bald zwei coole Arcade Racer: Split Second und Blur.
Sehen beide sehr vielversprechend aus nur für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden und warum? Für mich sieht Split Second vielversprechender aus, auch von der Grafik her. Sieht nach mehr Fun und Adrenalin aus.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## perforierer (11. Mai 2010)

Die Frage stellt sich mir auch. Leider gibts für beide Games keine Demo, jedenfalls nicht für den PC.

Ich finde, über beide Games, insbesonde zu Split/Second gibts sehr wenig Infos, vor allem zum Multiplayerpart. Mir persönlich ist ein LAN-Modus sehr wichtig, weshalb ich die Entscheidung davon abhängig mache, ob es einen gibt jeweils und wie gut er ist. Blur soll wohl einen haben.

Split/Second sieht auf den ersten Blick etwas spektakulärer aus. Allerdings war Pure (gleicher Entwickler) das auch, bei Pure hat aber die Langzeitmotivation gefehlt und es hatte bizarr lange Ladezeiten. Deshalb bin ich etwas misstrauisch.

Den Blur Entwicklern traue ich da bissi mehr zu, die haben mit Project Gotham Racing schon sehr brauchbare Games gemacht.

Momentan hab ich keine Ahnung, welches der beiden Spiele besser ist. man wird wohl spielermeinungen abwarten müssen.


----------



## AMDman (11. Mai 2010)

split second hat keine langen ladezeiten (wie alle anderen games halt) zumindest auf der PS3...das game ist in ordnung...aber net so deeeer KRACHER...könnt mir vorstellen dass auch hier wie mein vorrredner sagte die langzeitmotivation fehlt...


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2010)

Beide haben auf jeden Fall Split Screen, was schon mal wichtig ist.
Ich hoffe, die hauen bald mal für beides ne Demo raus.


----------



## perforierer (11. Mai 2010)

Was für Blur spricht: Ich habe in ner preview gelesen, es soll nen Crashmodus geben wie in Destruction Derby und Flatout!


----------



## Zergoras (12. Mai 2010)

Crashmodus ist natürlich geil.


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

habe die split/seconds demo auf der ps3 angetestet...
an mein geliebtes flatout kommt es aber lange nicht ran...

blur muss ich noch schauen..bin gespannt


----------



## spartanicus (14. Mai 2010)

also ich hab beide demos auf ner xbox 360 gezockt und muss sagen, dass mir beide spiele ganz gut gefallen!!!
Falls ich mir aber eines der spiele kaufen sollte, dann würde ich auf jeden fall *split second* nehmen!

Warum? - das spiel finde ich vom "spieldesign" (oder wie man es auch nennen mag ) besser.

in blur hast du die möglichkeit verschiedene power-ups einzusammeln und sie dann im richtigen moment verwenden. ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll! in so einem spiel brauchst du ne menge glück, weil du um zu gewinne immer die richtigen p.-ups brauchst nimmt sie dir dein vordermann aber weg hasst du keine chance zu gewinnen, auch wenn du eig ein guter fahrer bist, da bei arcade-spielen es keinen unterschied macht!!!

aber bei split second sammelst du die special-effects beim fahren ein, z.Bsp. durchs driften. das find ich besser, weil es hier auch drauf ankommt ob du ein guter oder schlechter fahrer bist!!!

aber das ist nur meine meinung!!! 
was ich noch sagen kann ist, dass beide spiele eine bombastige action bieten, für xbox verhältnisse ne hammer grafik und spielspaß ohne ende!!!  nur ist split second in allem ein tick besser, meiner meinung nach!

so far


----------



## Zergoras (15. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
Was noch für Split Second spricht ist der Preis, 39.99€ zu knappen 55€ ist schon was.

Wie ist eigentlich die Steuerung von den Wagen?

€: Ich hab mir Split Second jetzt vorbestellt, das sieht einfach nach jeder Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Mai 2010)

Was ich noch vergessen habe, auf welchen Kopierschutz wird bei Split Second gesetzt?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2010)

Obwohl ich bezweifle das die games in der PC Version einen Splitsreenmodus haben(eigene Einschätzung*heul*) kaufe ich mir beide.

Blur ist wie Mario Kart, also g0il^^
split second erinnert mich an eine mischung aus burnout und call of duty, also auch g0il^^


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mir mal die Trailer angucke is Splitsecond viel geiler als Blur...aber ka ich werd mir eh beide holen


----------



## Zergoras (17. Mai 2010)

Gibts schon richtige aktuelle Tests von beiden Spielen?


----------



## Galford (17. Mai 2010)

Da Split/Second diese Woche erscheint gibt es tatsächlich schon die ersten Tests:

IGN UK gibt 8.7 (getestet XBOX360 Version):
Split/Second: Velocity UK Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN

IGN US gibt 8.5 (PS3) (auch wenn im Link "uk" steht, ist der Artikel mit "US" gekennzeichnet)
Split/Second Review - PlayStation 3 Review at IGN

Video Review: IGN Video: Split/Second PlayStation 3 Review - Video Review



Gamespot findet es nicht ganz so gut und gibt 7.5 (PC/XBOX360/PS3)
Split/Second Review for PC - GameSpot

Und das Video-Review:
GameSpot Video: Split/Second Video Review



Edit:
Auch 1up hat jetzt ein Review online und gibt ein A:
Split Second Review for the PS3,Xbox 360 from 1UP.com


Auch die PC Games hat sich dazu entschlossen mich darüber nachdenken zu lassen, ob ich die Zeitschift noch kaufe. Denn die haben mal wieder ihren Test vorab online gestellt und geben Split Second 86 %:
Split/Second: Velocity-Test - Explosiver Rennspiel-Spaß und pure Schadenfreude


4players (PS3/Xbox360) 83 Punkte
Split/Second Velocity: Test (PlayStation3,360) und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum Rennspiel Split/Second Velocity


Gamers.at gibt der PC-Version 86% Prozent:
Split/Second: Velocity - Review - Test - Gamers.at


Gametrailers gibt 8.4:
Split/Second Video Game, Review HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Gameswelt gibt 82:
Test: Split/Second: Velocity - Die Asphaltbomber kommen - PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 - Seite 1



= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Zu Blur gibt es bislang nur PREviews, da es aucht erst nächste Woche erscheint.

Gametrailers: Blur Video Game, Updated Preview HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com



Ich werde mir wohl auch beide Spiele gönnen.


----------



## Zergoras (17. Mai 2010)

Ah, danke.


----------



## perforierer (19. Mai 2010)

Laut einem Kommentar bei der PC Games soll Split/Second LAN haben. Das ist schonmal gut. 

Visuell gefällt es mir von den Videos her besser als Blur, weil es die klarere Optik hat. Ich mag doiesen düsteren Look nicht. Der Crashmodus von Blur noch dazu, dann wär SplitSec wohl gekauft. 

Jetzt bin ich mal auf Userberichte zu beiden Spiele gespannt.... =


----------



## Zergoras (19. Mai 2010)

Ich kann morgen berichten, wenn du magst, denn der Postbote bringt mir das morgen.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Split/Second benötigt ein Aktivierung über das Internet ODER alternativ über eine kostenfreie Telefonhotline (Nummer auf Rückseite des Handbuchs).

Auf der Verpackung steht:
"Zur Produktauthentifizierung wird eine Internetverbindung dringend empfohlen"

Als Schutz wird SecuROM verwendet.



Das XBox360-Gamepad wird natürlich unterstützt, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen (z. B. Burnout Paradise) werden tatsächlich nicht die Gamepadbuttons angezeigt. Es heißt dann "Drücke Taste 1" anstatt "Drücke A". Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz stark irre, ging das in Pure aber wunderbar. Warum das jetzt bei Split/Second fehlt, ist mir ein Rätsel, immerhin kommt das Spiel ja auch für die XBox360. Klar, es ist ein Rennspiel, aber über ein bißchen mehr Komfort würde ich mich sicherlich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Immerhin gibts ne kostenlose Nummer, wo man das aktivieren kann.
Aber übers Internet aktivieren ist ja jetzt eigentlich auch schon Standard, leider.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts ne kostenlose Nummer, wo man das aktivieren kann.
> Aber übers Internet aktivieren ist ja jetzt eigentlich auch schon Standard, leider.


 
Ich habs auch nur hier rein geschrieben, weil manche Leute ja das überhaupt nicht wollen. Mich persönlich stört es nicht, aber jedem so wie er es denn für richtig hält.

Was anderes: ich glaube das Spiel ist auch ohne vsync auf 30 Frames festgestellt, oder bekommst du 60 Frames, da dein PC besser ist als meiner? Oder hab ich einfach nur was übersehen?


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Leider hab ich das Spiel heute nicht bekommen und kriege es dann wohl erst morgen (jaja scheiß Amazon, von wegen heute pünktlich). Dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen. Hast du vllt Vsync angestellt? Ansonsten würde ich sagen, ist das Spiel limitiert, obwohl es in nem Test hieß, dass sogar ne GTX480 auf die 30 gezwungen wird auf sehr hoch, infolgedessen müsste das Spiel ja mit mehr Frames laufen.
Was hast du denn für Hardware?


----------



## MisterJo (20. Mai 2010)

Trotz Securom: Nach dem Aktivieren kann man die DVD in den Schrank stellen! Läuft sehr flüssig auf 1920x1200 mit 'ner HD4870, Details hoch(höher geht nicht).


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Es soll doch auch "sehr hoch" geben oder nicht?


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Es soll doch auch "sehr hoch" geben oder nicht?


 
Gibt es auch. Ich spiele auf 1680x1050, was die native Auflösung für meines 22" Monitor darstellt.




Das mit den 30fps hat inzwischen auch die Gamestar in ihrem Test bestätigt. Frage mich allerdings auch wie bei gamers.at die Framerate bei einer GTX480 auf 30 Frames einbrechen konnte, wenn es doch nicht mehr als 30 Frames möglich sind (Vorabversion?). 
Eigentlich hasse ich das ja, wenn man auf die dämliche Idee kommt die Framerate zu beschränken, aber ich glaube auf den Konsolen läuft es auch nur mit 30 Frames. Zumindest ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Hab ich auch grad in dem Video Review von Gamestar gehört, das sollen dir Jungs mal schleunigst wegpatchen, das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Edit: Habe jetzt die 12te Folge bei Split Second abgeschlossen und die Meisterschaft gewonnen, muss aber noch bei ein paar Rennen 1. werden um den letzten Wagen (es sei den es gibt online noch einen zum Freischalten) zu gewinnen, da man wie es aussieht alle Rennen auf Platz 1. beenden muss um diese Auto freizuschalten. Aber ohne das, wäre die Karriere (Staffel) wohl auch ein bißchen kurz.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Dann werde ich hoffentlich endlich mal gefordert. 
Wo hast du es her? Amazon hat nicht pünktlich geliefert.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich hoffentlich endlich mal gefordert.
> Wo hast du es her? Amazon hat nicht pünktlich geliefert.


 
Ich habe es auch von Amazon.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Das is ja ne Unverschämtheit, ich will auch zocken.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Das is ja ne Unverschämtheit, ich will auch zocken.


 
Meine englische Version von Blur kommt sicher auch nicht zum Release der deutschen Version. Aber 20 Euro mehr für 2-3 Tage früher spielen - da warte ich dann lieber.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2010)

Jo das stimmt.


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2010)

Kann man diese scheiß 30Fps nich abstellen? Ich frage mich was die Option Vsync soll, wenn es egal is ob an oder aus?! Weil auf sehr hoch fallen die Fps doch an manchen Stellen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Mai 2010)

laut Gamestar liegt das wohl am AntiAlaising, ohne solls nich zu solchen Framedrops kommen


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2010)

Ja auf hoch läufts super, aber ich würde es gerne mal auf sehr hoch spielen, ich mein bei so nem System ist das ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Galford (22. Mai 2010)

Zu Split Second gibt es jetzt eine Demo.

Split/Second: Velocity - Demo zum Arcade-Racer als Download

Da ich die Vollversion besitze, habe ich selbst die Demo natürlich nicht angetestet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2010)

Mag denn niemand Bilder posten?


----------



## Zergoras (22. Mai 2010)

Kann ich heute Abend machen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Mai 2010)

Gerade mal die Demo getestet. Macht echt laune, nur warum kann man die Grafik nicht regeln. Ich komm mir vor als wenn ich mit einer Auflösung von 800*600 Spiele.


----------



## Nomad (22. Mai 2010)

In der DEMO von Split/Second fand ich am geilsten als das Flugzeug kurz vor einem abstürzt. Ich hab das erstmal gar nicht gescheckt, weil sonst fliegen Flugzeuge immer noch über einen hinweg.^^
Aber so ,finde ich ,kann das Spiel schnell langweilig werden ,denn man zerstört ja nur Gegner ,die immer wiederkommen. Aber die ersten Versuche machen echt Spaß!!^^
Jedoch fällt auch mir die Entscheidung zwischen "Split Second" und "Blur" verdammt schwer, weshalb einfach beide gekauft werden 
Nur wird es auch eine DEMO von/für Blur geben? Denn ich weiß nicht ,ob mir dieses LSD-Trip mäßige Rennfahren zumutet


----------



## Zergoras (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ein paar Screens aus dem Zeitevent aus Folge 6 gemacht, wo ich derzeit bin.
Ziemlich schwierig Screens zu machen, wenn man grad mit Gamepad unterwegs ist.  Achja Grafik ist auf hoch, da ja auf sehr hoch bekanntlich die Fps zu stark fallen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2010)

Ist das nun Blur oder Split/Second?


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist nur Split/Second. Weiß jemand, ob und wie man die Grafik in der Demo erhöhen kann?


----------



## Zergoras (23. Mai 2010)

Wie zum Teufel kann man online spielen? Wenn ich auf Online gehe, dann steht da mein Profilname und wenn ich ein Passwort eigebe, steht da immer ungültig. Klar ist das ungültig, weil ich das ja erstellen will.
Hats einer geschafft diese Hürde zu überwinden?

€: Ich hab jetzt alle Folgen durch, alles als erster abgeschlossen und will jetzt schon gerne auf die online Piste gehn. 
Ps: Ich fand das Spiel jetzt nicht besonders schwer, wie es in den Reviews immer gesagt wurde.

€2: Hat sich erübrigt, anscheinend waren die Server down.


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt die Demo schon ein paar mal durchgespielt und es wurde nicht langweilig. Ich glaube das gerade im Multiplayer oder im Koop das große Potenzial des Spieles ist. Die KI ist nämlich in der Demo zu schwach für mich. Wenn ich gut Fahre bin ich alleine an erster Stelle. Gehe ich aber ab und zu vom Gas ist wieder Aktion angesagt.

Das geilste Event ist der FLugzeugabsturz. Einfach hammergeil wenn man das auslößt und 4 Fahrzeuge Zerstört werden.


----------



## Zergoras (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habs ja jetzt durchgespielt und liste einfach mal die Pro und Contra Seiten auf, wie ich sie finde:

CONTRA: 
- auf 30 FPS begrenzt
- Online Modus kaum spielbar (Verbindungsabbrüche usw.), kein Chat
- recht wenig Strecken
- zu leicht und zu kurz
- sehr leise Motorgeräusche
- Powerplays verlieren mit der Zeit an Wirkung...


PRO:
+ coole Spielidee                                                      
+ Split Screen                                                        
+ Strecken veränderbar
+ spannende "Gummiband" KI
+ gute Steuerung
+ Überlebensmodus mit den Trucks
+ Sound-Effekte
+ Effekte sind schön anzusehen
+ ...online jedoch immer wieder eine Überraschung


----------



## Galford (25. Mai 2010)

Noch etwas zu Split Second:

Wer das Disney XD-Auto freischalten will, sollte während des Titel-Bildschirms folgende Tastenfolge, mit Hilfe der Pfeiltasten, eingeben:
oben, links, rechts, rechts, links, links, rechts, rechts

Aber nicht enttäuscht sein, weil das Auto nichts Besonderes ist.
(das gilt natürlich nur für die PC-Version)


----------



## Zergoras (25. Mai 2010)

Joa, mal auf andere Wertungen warten.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Mai 2010)

Ich stelle mir Blur relativ eintönig aus. Jedenfalls sah es bisher so auf den Trailern so aus. Aber man lässt sich ja gerne überraschen.


----------



## ATImania (25. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir Blur relativ eintönig aus. Jedenfalls sah es bisher so auf den Trailern so aus. Aber man lässt sich ja gerne überraschen.


 
Genauso geht es mir auch! Nachdem ich Blur gesehen habe, habe ich mich auf Split Second gefreut 

Ich meine, Lizensen hin oder her, Douge Viper schön und gut aber was zum Teufel will ich mit einem Ford Focus?? 
Grafik sieht wirklich eintönig aus und hoffentlich gibt es von Blur auch eine DEMO! 

Naja, für 2 oder 3 Rennen zwischendurch ist Split Second ja ganz spaßig aber dafür brauch ich keine 40 € oder mehr zu zahlen! Also ich zocke weiter die DEMO und warte bis es mal fürn 10er zu haben ist


----------



## Galford (26. Mai 2010)

Zu Blur gibt es ein Video-Review bei Gametrailers (Wertung: 8.7):
Blur Video Game, Review HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Gamespot gibt 8.0 (PS3/Xbox360)
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/driving/blur/review.html
Video-Review:
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/driving/blur/video/6263652/blur-video-review?hd=1




(Folgende Links habe ich aus meinem oberen Posting rauskopiert)

IGN US gibt 7.0
Blur Review - Xbox 360 Review at IGN


Gamesradar gibt 8/10 für Blur (Xbox360)
http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/blur/review/blur-review/a-20100524172644916046/g-20090520143614174037


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2010)

Das sieht aus wie Nfs Underground 1. Grauenhaft. Ich hoffe, da gibts bald ne Demo.
Weil schlecht scheints ja nicht zu sein, ich will mir aber selber ein Bild davon machen.
Weiß jemand, ob für Split Second ein Patch für den Pc kommen wird?


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2010)

Ui, also Split Second macht schon Laune. Teilweise is es aber schon echt fies, wenn man z.B. 1. ist und dann vom letzten Heli vorm' Ziel platt gemacht wird 

Aber komisch, ohne V-Sync hab auf Ultra High durchgehend FPS Einbrüche - mit Vsync an läufts aber einwand- und ruckelfrei...


----------



## perforierer (26. Mai 2010)

Eine Demo von Blur würde mich schon sehr reizen.

Optisch gefällt mir SplitSec ganz gut, aber die Demo fand ich dann doch nicht so toll.

Wenn ich mir das Gametrailers-Testvideo ansehe, dann denke ich doch, dass der Multiplayer von Blur um einiges mehr Spaß bietet.

Und zwar deshalb, weil es durch das aufsammeln der Powerups und deren Verwendung so scheint, als habe man direktere Kontrolle über das was man macht. Es scheint auf der Bahn auch mehr Duelle zu geben. In SplitSec hat man irgendwie zu wenig kontrolle über die Ereignisse. Man kann sie halt auslösen, aber nur zu bestimmten Momenten. Das nimmt dem Spiel etwas die Dynamik...

Der Multiplayer Modus von SplitSec soll ja auch recht rudimentär sein, mich würden da mal Meinungen der Leute interessieren, die es haben...


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Mai 2010)

Also das MP ist genauso wie das SP, wenn du die Abkürzungen kennst und welche Ereignisse dir einen Vorteil verschaffen bist du Nummer eins.  Bringt aber zumindest mehr Fun als das SP, da du ja gegen Kumpels zockst.


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2010)

Also Multiplayer machts schon ziemlich viel Spaß, nur leider ist der Online Modus noch ein bisschen verbuggt, bzw der Server, denn man braucht oft Millionen Versuche bis man drin ist und wenn man Pech hat, dann fliegt man kurz bevor das Rennen startet auf den Desktop.
Oder aber es dauert Stunden bis das Rennen mal startet, weil der Countdown immer wieder von vorne anfängt. Wenn die das noch mit nem Patch wegbügeln, dann wärs noch viel geiler.


----------



## slayerdaniel (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habs auch mal beim Kollegen angezoggt, aber das Fahrverhalten uiui, also ich habe mir ja sowas wie GRID oder Most Wanted erhofft, aber das fährt sich echt eigenartig...da find ich ja sogar Mario Kart besser vom Fahrgefühl. Mal sehen was Blur macht...


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2010)

Ich find die Steuerung sehr gelungen.


----------



## Jeric (27. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich find die Steuerung sehr gelungen.



mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut. Hauptsächlich das Driften macht viel Spass


----------



## perforierer (27. Mai 2010)

PC Games gibt Blur 87% Spielspaß: 
http://www.pcgames.de/Blur-PS3-23168...eeling-748967/


----------



## Zergoras (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Blur selber mal getestet und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist absolut nichts für mich.
Und ganz ehrlich, Nfs Underground 1 sieht grafisch besser aus als Blur.
Split Second macht mir da viel mehr Spaß, das ist eher was für mich.


----------



## perforierer (27. Mai 2010)

Tja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ist ja auch völlig okay. Würde gerne Blur mal testen. Mal sehen, ob ich es aus der Videothek organisieren kann.  Ist ja schon super, dass es zwei neue Funracer für den PC gibt, seit Flatout 2 herrscht da Mangelware.

Auf dem Papier und von den Videos sagt mir Blur trotz seltsamer Grafik mehr zu:
- keine Gummiband KI
- Mehr Mehrspieler Optionen
- Mehr Strecken
- Motor Mash Modus (Destruction Derby)
Konzept der Power Ups bei Blur erscheint mir mehr Langzeitmotivation zu bringen, weil man entscheiden kann, wann und wo man sie auslöst.


----------



## Zergoras (27. Mai 2010)

Die Gummiband KI find ich in Split Second gut, weil nur dadurch bleibts spannend. Was bringt es einem dem Feld vorne weg zu fahren, wenn das Spiel auf Powerplays setzt?! 
Keine Oprionen find ich auch ******* im MP von Split Second, vllt wird das ja noch gepatcht.
Die Powerups sind wirklich langweilig und der Crash Modus hört sich zwar gut an, aber so geil wie in Flat Out 2 wirds nich, obwohl das bestimmt auch was hat sich mit Items auseinander zu nehmen.
Aber mach dir einfach selber mal ein Bild von Blur, vllt sagt es dir ja zu. Ich finds im Gegensatz zu Split Second sehr langweilig. Und die Grafik tut dazu ihr übriges.
Teste es einfach mal und sag dann, wie du es findest.


----------



## perforierer (28. Mai 2010)

Jo, werde  ich sobald wie möglich machen. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Macher von SplitSec (Blackrock Games) tatsächlich noch etwas per Patch verbessern. Ich bin da misstrauisch, weil bei Pure damals die Fehler nie rausgepatcht wurden. Das Spiel wurde gar nicht mehr supported! Und ich erkenne Parallelen zwischen der Demo und Retail von SplitSec und Pure. Auch dort war das Konzept Klasse, aber die Umsetzung hat etwas gehakt. So ist es m.E. auch bei Split, U.a. hinsichtlich des rudimentären Multiplayerparts.

Ich hätte auch am liebsten ein Flatout 3, aber von Bugbear Games hört man ja nix mehr...


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2010)

Hat die PC-Version von blur jetzt eigentlich auch einen Split-Screen modus?? Oder ist der nur auf Konsolen vorhanden.

Grüße


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

Es hat einen Splitscreenmodus für 4 Spieler haben bisher aber nur den 2er getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort.
das ist doch meeega geil, gleich 2 funracer mit splitsreen, ich hoffe mal das sich andere entwickler davon eine scheibe abschneiden.
Split Screen wird auf dem PC seit Jahren (zu unrecht) vernachlässigt.
Online ist zwar gut und schön, aber Splt/sreen find ich cooler.....da kann man seinen gegner auch im real life mal anbuffen *lol*


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

Mal ein paar Screens aus Rennen und Zerstörung:


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

wie geil...wie spielt sich blur denn?


----------



## perforierer (28. Mai 2010)

Na die PC version in der auflösung sieht doch sehr ordentlich aus. Klar, nicht spektakulär, aber zweckmäßig. Sind das Screens mit vollem Detail?


----------



## Opheliac (28. Mai 2010)

Ja sind mit vollen Details. Finds nicht schlecht aber Split Second ist ein Tick besser.


----------



## perforierer (28. Mai 2010)

Was ich bei Split/sec geil finde ist diese Tageslicht-Optik und der Farbstil. Sieht alles auch bissi detaillierter aus als in Blur. Im Endeffekt ist es bei Fun-racern aber nicht sooo wichtig, ob die Optik jetzt absolut state of the Art ist. FO 2 macht immer noch brutal spaß, obwohl technisch veraltet...


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

Flat Out ist aber der Klassiker überhaupt. Derby macht einfach riesen großen Spaß. 

Wer von euch spielt eigentlich Split Second online?
Ach, hat schon jemand von euch die geheimen Decals freigeschaltet? Oder weiß jemand, was man dafür machen muss?


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe heute Morgen eine ganze Weile Blur gespielt. Aber ich muss sagen, dass mir Split Second gleich von Anfang an sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, was ich von Blur wirklich nicht behaupten kann. Vorallem das Driften ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vielleicht muss ich mich noch besser einspielen. Aber gäbe es eine Demo von Blur, hätte ich es mir wohl kaum gekauft. Ich bin nur froh, das ich mir die billigere englische Version gekauft habe, die auch deutsche Texte und Sprachausgabe beinhaltet, auch wenn das für ein Rennspiel nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (29. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Flat Out ist aber der Klassiker überhaupt. Derby macht einfach riesen großen Spaß.
> 
> Wer von euch spielt eigentlich Split Second online?
> Ach, hat schon jemand von euch die geheimen Decals freigeschaltet? Oder weiß jemand, was man dafür machen muss?


Ich zock Split Second online...einfach nur geil das Spiel...weiß nich was andere meinen wenn die sagen " Die Powerplays nutzen sich ab"...ich hab keine Ahnung was sich daran abnutzen soll wen man 5 Gegner unter nem Kühlturm von einem AKW zerquetscht und so in der letzten Runde vom 6. Platz aus doch noch erster wird o0
Die geheimen Decals hab ich noch nich


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. Mai 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich zock Split Second online...einfach nur geil das Spiel...weiß nich was andere meinen wenn die sagen " Die Powerplays nutzen sich ab"...ich hab keine Ahnung was sich daran abnutzen soll wen man 5 Gegner unter nem Kühlturm von einem AKW zerquetscht und so in der letzten Runde vom 6. Platz aus doch noch erster wird o0
> Die geheimen Decals hab ich noch nich



Vllt weils immer das gleiche is, immer an der gleichen Stelle, sieht immer gleich aus, sowas nutzt sich nunmal ab, wird aber bei den meisten sicher ne Weile dauern,man fährt ja nich immer die gleiche Strecke

btw 4Players vergibt 85 Punkte für Blur, im Vergleich, Split Second erhielt 83 Punkte. Ich würd daher mal sagen, die Spiele sind im großen und ganzen auf Augenhöhe!


----------



## Zergoras (29. Mai 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich zock Split Second online...einfach nur geil das Spiel...weiß nich was andere meinen wenn die sagen " Die Powerplays nutzen sich ab"...ich hab keine Ahnung was sich daran abnutzen soll wen man 5 Gegner unter nem Kühlturm von einem AKW zerquetscht und so in der letzten Runde vom 6. Platz aus doch noch erster wird o0
> Die geheimen Decals hab ich noch nich



Wie heißt du denn online?


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Mai 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ich würd daher mal sagen, die Spiele sind im großen und ganzen auf Augenhöhe!



Jedoch kannst du die Bewertungen nicht direkt miteinander Vergleichen, da die Spiele zwei komplett andere Richtungen aufweisen. Das wäre so, als wenn du ein Need for Speed Underground mit einer Knallharten Rennsimulation vergleichst .

Mir persönlich sagt Split Second viel mehr zu als Blur. Wenn schon, dann zocke ich mit meiner Schwester Mario Kart auf der Wii.


----------



## HolySh!t (29. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wie heißt du denn online?


Leet00r...aber ersma zock ich alle Staffeln durch..bin jz bei der Vorletzten und hab bis jz überall Platz1


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2010)

Hat einer von euch eigentlich schon 1 Min 7 Sek auf der Baustelle geschafft? Habe es mit dem GT12 probiert, aber ich finde der driftet unangenehmer als der FX350.


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. Mai 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Jedoch kannst du die Bewertungen nicht direkt miteinander Vergleichen, da die Spiele zwei komplett andere Richtungen aufweisen. Das wäre so, als wenn du ein Need for Speed Underground mit einer Knallharten Rennsimulation vergleichst .



Naja, beides sind pure Arcade Games...beide benutzen Power Ups nur auf verschiedene Weisen...also vergleichbar sind sie 100%ig!


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Leet00r...aber ersma zock ich alle Staffeln durch..bin jz bei der Vorletzten und hab bis jz überall Platz1



Wenn du durch bist und mal online spielen willst, dann kannste mir ja bescheid sagen. 

@Galford: Nein, hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft. Habs auch erst dreimal versucht, aber weil der Wagen immer so krass weggedriftet ist wo der Laster runterfällt, hab ich es noch nicht weiter probiert. Aber könnte ich auch mal wieder machen, ich glaub ich versuchs jetzt nochmal.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

1:06:93 juhu, ich habs geschafft.


----------



## Galford (30. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> 1:06:93 juhu, ich habs geschafft.


 
Habe es auch geschafft (1:06:39)
Und das Rennen im Kraftwerk (1:17:93)

Und somit auch alle _OFF_line Decals (online nicht), außer für den Pure-Spielstand, denn diesen hatte ich nicht mehr auf der Festplatte (Betriebssystemwechsel)


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wenn du durch bist und mal online spielen willst, dann kannste mir ja bescheid sagen.


Na klar :p
Dann bekommse so einiges um die Ohren gehaun :p


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

Im Kraftwerk hab ich irgendwas mit 1:16:irgendwas, was man aber noch sehr stark verbessern kann.
Ich hab mir mal nen Pure Spielstand runtergeladen und in den dafür vorgesehenen Ordner kopiert, jedoch wurde der vom Spiel nicht erkannt, wieso?

@HolySh!t: Das will ich doch hoffen, denn sonst wäre es ja langweilig.


----------



## Galford (30. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Im Kraftwerk hab ich irgendwas mit 1:16:irgendwas, was man aber noch sehr stark verbessern kann.
> Ich hab mir mal nen Pure Spielstand runtergeladen und in den dafür vorgesehenen Ordner kopiert, jedoch wurde der vom Spiel nicht erkannt, wieso?


 
Ja, im Kraftwerk kann man sicherlich noch besser fahren, aber ich bin eigentlich eh nicht gerade der Schnellste (meine Nürburgring-Zeit bei Shift)

Zu Pure: ich habe das Spiel installiert und mein altes Savegame in den entsprechenden Ornder reinkopiert, und Split/Second hat es auch ohne Probleme erkannt. Also entweder hast du das Savegame in den falschen Ornder kopiert, oder Split/Second sucht nach Registryeinträgen von Pure.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

Ich habs in den Disney Interactive Ordner getan, da wo auch der Split Second Spielstand drin ist.


----------



## Galford (30. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich habs in den Disney Interactive Ordner getan, da wo auch der Split Second Spielstand drin ist.


 
Bei mir liegt der Spielstand in:
C:\Benutzer\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\Disney Interactive Studios\Pure

Ach ja, ich bin kein großer Online-Fan und auch niemand der alle Decals (oder Achievements) braucht, deshalb werde ich auch wohl auf die Online-Decals verzichten. Aber viel Spaß auf dem Weg dahin.

Das einzige Spiel das ich online wirklich geliebt habe ist Burnout Paradise (490/490 Challenges + 102% Autolizenz, 101% Bikes, 60/60 Achievements)
Irgenwie habe ich keine Lust, nochmal so viel Zeit aufzuwenden, zumindest erst wieder wenn das Need for Speed von Criterion kommt. Sollte es dort wieder so etwas wie die Freeburn- und Zeitchallenges geben, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> @HolySh!t: Das will ich doch hoffen, denn sonst wäre es ja langweilig.


Jo :p
So bin grade durch mit Spli Second und hab ma zwei Fragen^^

Die erste wäre: Sind bei euch die Gegner im letzten Eliterennen auch so abgegangen? Die habe mir jedes Powerplay um die Ohren gehaun was es nur gab o0
Die zweite wäre: WTF was waren das fürn Ende ? "Gleich gehts weiter"...ich saß vorm Abspann dachte danach muss man aus der Stadt vor den Baggern unso flüchtern aber nöö nix wars mit flüchten o0


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2010)

Ja die sind schon abgegangen, aber war jetzt keine so große Herausforderung, für mich hätte das Spiel ruhig noch ein bisschen schwerer sein können. Was ich richtig schwer fand, war das letzte Air Revenge Rennen, wo man mur 1:45min Zeit hatte oder wieviel das war. Da hab ich schon ein paar Versuche gebraucht.
Und das Ende, ja was soll ich sagen, ich habs auch nicht geschnallt und das war auch ein wenig komisch. Ich mein, wieso erwachen die auf einmal zum Leben? Und das mit dem "Gleich gehts weiter" könnte ich mir denken, dass das entweder ne Anspielung auf nen zweiten Teil ist, oder aber einfach nur ne Einblendung war, so von wegen Bildstörung, gleich gehts weiter.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Was ich richtig schwer fand, war das letzte Air Revenge Rennen, wo man mur 1:45min Zeit hatte oder wieviel das war. Da hab ich schon ein paar Versuche gebraucht.


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die 1:45 waren schon ein bißchen knapp. Wahrscheinlich der schwerste Event in der Staffel.

Besonders schwer fand ich das Spiel auch nicht, obwohl die 1:07 bei der Baustelle zu unterbieten fand ich auch recht schwer, was aber natürlich nicht zur Karriere gehört.

Zumindest kann ich nicht die Äußerung der Gamestar nachvollziehen, dass das letzte Drittel der gesamten Staffel bockschwer sei. 
Ich bin zwar im Meisterschaftsrennen in Staffel 5 kurzzeitig etwas hängen geblieben, aber da hatte ich auch recht viel Pech und auch schon lange gespielt. Aber nach einer Pause ging es ohne Probleme weiter. Dafür habe ich aber das Meisterschaftsrennen in Staffel 12 beim ersten Mal gewonnen.


----------



## perforierer (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir *BLUR* gestern aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und konnte es nun  etwas testen.

Die Grafik ist besser, als ich von Pics und Videos her dachte. Nicht  spektakulär, klar. Auf meinem Phenom II und ner GF 260er schön flüssig  unter Mmx Details und Full HD Auflösung.

Im Multiplayer hat es sicher Potential, vor allem auf Lans, wenn man die  Reaktionen der Gegner direkt mitbekommt. Schadenfreude pur. Für den Zweck dürfte es auch besser sein als SplitSec, einfach weil man mehr Optionen hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Singleplayer...ich weiß nicht so recht.

Schön, dass es keine Gummiband KI hat. Es stört aber, dass das  Fahrmodell so sehr vereinfacht ist. Ich finde es bockschwer, im Feld von  hinten heraus aufzuholen. Fahrerisch ist das kaum zu schaffen, weil man  (und auch die KI) ohnehin fast immer mit Vollgas fährt. Nur in wenigen  Kurven muss man mal bremsen. Da gibts einfach wenig Chancen, fahrerisch  aufzuholen.

Für nen 50er isses mir definitiv zu teuer. 20-30 Euro, speziell für  Lan-Parties, ist es aber wert m.E. Werde es mir dann wohl als Budger  Spiel holen.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

Blur sieht Grafisch besser aus aber bei Split/Second ist glaub mehr action wegen den sachen die man Auslösen kann...wie z.b. Ne rießen Brücke sprengen oder ein Flieger in die Landebahn Crashen lassen


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Blur sieht Grafisch besser aus aber bei Split/Second ist glaub mehr action wegen den sachen die man Auslösen kann...wie z.b. Ne rießen Brücke sprengen oder ein Flieger in die Landebahn Crashen lassen


 
Hast du beide Spiele? Also ich habe beide, und finde das Split/Second besser aussieht.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

Nee aber ich hab schon beide ingame gesehen. Mir gefällt aber Split/Second besser wegen den sachen


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ja die sind schon abgegangen, aber war jetzt keine so große Herausforderung, für mich hätte das Spiel ruhig noch ein bisschen schwerer sein können. Was ich richtig schwer fand, war das letzte Air Revenge Rennen, wo man mur 1:45min Zeit hatte oder wieviel das war. Da hab ich schon ein paar Versuche gebraucht.
> Und das Ende, ja was soll ich sagen, ich habs auch nicht geschnallt und das war auch ein wenig komisch. Ich mein, wieso erwachen die auf einmal zum Leben? Und das mit dem "Gleich gehts weiter" könnte ich mir denken, dass das entweder ne Anspielung auf nen zweiten Teil ist, oder aber einfach nur ne Einblendung war, so von wegen Bildstörung, gleich gehts weiter.


Nunja war halt letzte Renenn da sollen ja auch was geboten werden 
Das Air Revenge Rennne fand ich übels leicht o0
Einfach den Ryback Coyote  nehmen und dann wars beim zweiten Versuch fertig 
Man darf nur Level2 Powerplays in den hlei ballern^^
Trotzdem wars mal schön nen entwas schwereres Spiel zu zocken
Werde mir bald Blur besorgne und dann mal guckn wie das so is.

BTW: Gegen nen zweiten Splitsecond Teil hätte ich persönlich nix


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2010)

Weil es noch nicht angesprochen wurde(wenn doch hab ichs überlesen^^), *blur* unterstützt einige/viele gamepads nicht(z.B.: Logitech Rumblepad 2).
Um das Problem zu lösen gebe ich mal die Empfehlung "x360ce vibmod 3.1.4.0.zip" bei google einzugeben, es runterzuladen, zu entpacken und die
- xinput1_3.dll
- XInputTest.exe
- x360ce.ini Datein in den blur hauptordner zu kopieren.

Dann die XInputTest.exe mal starten und gucken ob alles richtig erkannt wird.
In der ini könnt ihr per Hand auch noch die Belegung ändern.
UND DANN viel Spaß beim spielen.

Grüße


----------



## Communicator (1. Juni 2010)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weil es noch nicht angesprochen wurde(wenn doch hab ichs überlesen^^), *blur* unterstützt einige/viele gamepads nicht(z.B.: Logitech Rumblepad 2).
> Um das Problem zu lösen gebe ich mal die Empfehlung "x360ce vibmod 3.1.4.0.zip" bei google einzugeben, es runterzuladen, zu entpacken und die
> - xinput1_3.dll
> - XInputTest.exe
> ...


 


Ey ist das super...... Dankeschön, war schon am Verzweifeln.....
SUUUUPER.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2010)

@Communicator
Ja hab gestern auch mindestens 10 min meiner Lebenszeit mit dem problem verschwendet, ist eigentlich auch ein Unding das es nicht von sich aus funktioniert.
ABER es bringt ja nix sich über Probleme aufzuregen.....Lösungen müssen her^^


----------



## perforierer (1. Juni 2010)

Das hat ja schon fast Konfuzius-Format!


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2010)

Und noch was, es ist ja schlimm genug das blur die meisten gamepads NICHT unterstützt, aber das dieser Umstand dem Großteil(wenn nicht sogar allen) der Spiele-Zeitschriften nicht auffällt ist auch so ein Thema für sich.
Die meisten haben geschrieben das es nur vorgegebene Button-Layouts gibt...das aber gefühlte 95% der Gamepads nicht funktionieren soll Niemandem aufgefallen sein. WTF?
Der größte Hohn zum Thema ist übrigens der gerade online gestellte Gamestar-Test zu blur.
Da steht im Wertungskasten beim Punkt "Bedienung" --> "+frei konfigurierbar"...O.O haben die eine andere version gespielt als ich?!

So jetzt aber genug der Aufregung Blur ist top und split second auch, sie bereichern das genre in jedem Fall und da es in letzter Zeit keine Konkurrenzprodukte gab, bekommen von mir beide Titel eine klare Kaufempfehlung.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juni 2010)

Was ein Glück hab ich das ich alles mit Tasta spiel :p
Da hat man so gut wie nie Probleme ob die tut oder net


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juni 2010)

Oder man hat den Microsoft XBox Controller, damit hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr auch mit dem Xbox controller und habe keine probs. Aber das ist ja auch der beste Controller


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Was ein Glück hab ich das ich alles mit Tasta spiel :p
> Da hat man so gut wie nie Probleme ob die tut oder net


 
Da würde ich eher noch einen Ego-Shooter mit einem SNES-Gamepad zocken (es gab Duum 1 für das SNES).
Ein Gamepad mit Analogstick, und wenns geht auch mit analogen Triggern, ist für mich Grundvoraussetzung für ein Rennspiel.




HolySh!t schrieb:


> Das Air Revenge Rennne fand ich übels leicht o0
> Einfach den Ryback Coyote nehmen und dann wars beim zweiten Versuch fertig
> Man darf nur Level2 Powerplays in den hlei ballern^^


 
So empfindet halt jeder etwas anderes als schwierig. Das Geheimnis liegt aber wohl im Wagen, denn bei JEDEM Air Revenge Rennen sollte man imho auf Level 2 PowerPlays setzten, denn die Level 1 PowerPlays kosten zu viel Zeit, weil man so viele braucht. Und ich denke auch andere, die es geschafft haben, haben eh Level 2 PowerPlays benutzt, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man überhaupt 1:45 mit Level 1 PowerPlays unterbieten kann (selbst wenn man mal ein Level 2 PowerPlay "reinmischt"), egal mit welchem Wagen. Ich selbst habe den Coyote nur beim entsprechenden Detonatorrennen benutzt.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher noch einen Ego-Shooter mit einem SNES-Gamepad zocken (es gab Duum 1 für das SNES).
> Ein Gamepad mit Analogstick, und wenns geht auch mit analogen Triggern, ist für mich Grundvoraussetzung für ein Rennspiel.
> 
> 
> ...


Eben so hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und seinen eigenen Fahrstyl 
Aber ich hab Shift auch mit Tasta gezockt Dirt2 Grid usw... und war immer oben dabei im Onlinemodus :p
Bei Splitsecond is das nich anders


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Eben so hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und seinen eigenen Fahrstyl
> Aber ich hab Shift auch mit Tasta gezockt Dirt2 Grid usw... und war immer oben dabei im Onlinemodus :p
> Bei Splitsecond is das nich anders


 

Ich habe ja auch über meinen Geschmack gesprochen, und bezüglich der Level 2 PowerPlays scheint unsere Meinung ja nicht so weit auseinander zu gehen. Nun, bei entsprechender Spielstärke, kann man auch mit einem Gamepad (z.b. Xbox360-Gamepad) in einem Ego-Schooter, gegen jemand gewinnen, der Maus und Tastatur nutzt.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist: könnte ich direkt gegen mich selbst spielen, was natürlich nicht möglich ist, dann würde ich zu 90% Sicherheit mit Gamepad, gegen meine anderes Selbst mit Tastatur, gewinnen. Und auch bei Ego-Shootern würde ich mit Maus und Tastatur auch zu 90% Sicherheit gewinnen. Ich nehme dieses Beispiel, um möglichst zu gewährleisten, dass die persönliche Spielstärke bzw. Talent, keine oder nur eine sehr kleine Rolle spielt.
I.d.R. dürfte auch klar sein, dass man mit einem Analogstick oder Analogtrigger, besser die Lenkung oder Gas /Bremse dosieren kann, als mit einer digitalen Tastatur.

Edit: Eigentlich verwende ich auch oft "ich", "meine persönliche Meinung", oder "imho", was eigentlich schon klarstellen sollte, das ich MEINE Meinung ausdrücke. Ich denke man finden kein Forum, wo keine eigene Meinung ausgedrückt wird.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch über meinen Geschmack gesprochen, und bezüglich der Level 2 PowerPlays scheint unsere Meinung ja nicht so weit auseinander zu gehen. Nun, bei entsprechender Spielstärke, kann man auch mit einem Gamepad (z.b. Xbox360-Gamepad) in einem Ego-Schooter, gegen jemand gewinnen, der Maus und Tastatur nutzt.
> Meine persönliche Meinung ist: könnte ich direkt gegen mich selbst spielen, was natürlich nicht möglich ist, dann würde ich zu 90% Sicherheit mit Gamepad, gegen meine anderes Selbst mit Tastatur, gewinnen. Und auch bei Ego-Shootern würde ich mit Maus und Tastatur auch zu 90% Sicherheit gewinnen. Ich nehme dieses Beispiel, um möglichst zu gewährleisten, dass die persönliche Spielstärke bzw. Talent, keine oder nur eine sehr kleine Rolle spielt.
> I.d.R. dürfte auch klar sein, dass man mit einem Analogstick oder Analogtrigger, besser die Lenkung oder Gas /Bremse dosieren kann, als mit einer digitalen Tastatur.
> 
> Edit: Eigentlich verwende ich auch oft "ich", "meine persönliche Meinung", oder "imho", was eigentlich schon klarstellen sollte, das ich MEINE Meinung ausdrücke. Ich denke man finden kein Forum, wo keine eigene Meinung ausgedrückt wird.


Jo mit dne Lvl2 Powerplays, da gibbet auch meienr Meinung anch keine Möglcihkeit das Event mit Lvl1 Powerplays zu schaffen^^
Ich denke ich würde meine Seite mit Gamepad abziehn.
Ich hab SS schon mti xbox360 Pad gezcoctk. Mit Tasta bin ich besser
Aber jeder hat ja zum Glück seine eigene Meinung


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2010)

Bin ich sauer. Zwei Spieler haben im Onlinemodus von Split Second auf Heftigste gecheatet. Striker101 und ksc haben gerade innerhalb zwei Runden, beim Flughafen jedes Lvl 2 und Lvl 1 Powerplay ausgelöst (wird ja immer angezeigt wer so etwas auslöst, und wer wen schrottet). Mitterweile gibt es scheinbar Trainer die unendlich Eniergie verschaffen. Kann nur davor warnen gegen die zu spielen. Auf einer anderen Strecke gibt es ein lvl 2 Powerplay, etwas nach dem Start, das natürlich gleich in der ersten Runde ausgelöst wurde, was eigentlich nicht sein kann, weil man weder mit Draft noch Driften in so kurzer Zeit die Energieleiste völlig füllen kann. Wenn ihr auf die beiden trefft, könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass die kräftig schummeln und ihre Ränge nicht fair erreicht haben. 

Und falls mich jemand dazu bewegen will, die Cheaternamen zu löschen. No way. Ist mir egal. Und ja, ich bin mir sicher, dass die cheaten.
Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich den Singleplayermodus bevorzuge, denn selbst wenn die KI cheatet, macht sie das 1000x fairer.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit dem Xbox controller und habe  keine probs. Aber das ist ja auch der beste Controller



1. das ist Geschmackssache
2. Ich hatte bis auf blur noch nie ein problem mit meinen logitechs
3. auch auf deinem xbox pad kannst du die steuerung nicht frei  belegen,mit dem tool von Seite 10 gehts!!


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

> 3. auch auf deinem xbox pad kannst du die steuerung nicht frei belegen,mit dem tool von Seite 10 gehts!!



Echt ? Cool das wusst ich nicht  Werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2010)

die 3 datein in den blur ordner kopieren und in der ini die tasten tauschen, nicht komfortabel aber funktional^^


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

Super ! Werd ich mal probieren  geht das auch bei anderen Games ? Weil manchmal ist die Steuerung dort bescheuert.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2010)

Ob es bei allen geht weiß ich nicht, aber wohl bei vielen.....GTA 4 soll gehen, vancouver....einfach mal probieren würde ich sagen.
Ich habe auch schon gehört das split second im split screen modus die steuerung "vergisst", da werde ich heute abend mal testen ob das auch mit dem tool zu lösen ist.


----------



## boerigard (2. Juni 2010)

Es sollte bei fast allen XInput-Spielen funktionieren. List of XInput games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Unrühmliche Ausnahmen: Gears of War und ganz aktuell Alpha Protocol. Beides UE3-Spiele. Zufall? Prototype soll auch Probleme machen. Das habe ich aber nicht.

Ich benutze die XInputemu mit meinem XBox 360 Controller um die Funktion der beiden Analogsticks zu vertauschen (praktisch auf Linkshänder umzustellen). Ich komme bei Shootern wie zb. Lost Planet nicht damit klar Laufen auf dem linken Stick zu haben und Mouselook auf dem rechten Stick.

Es gibt aber auch zwei Nachteile bei der Methode:
- Forcefeedback funktioniert nicht mehr. Egal.
- Linker und Rechter Trigger sind nicht mehr unabhängig. Also zb. gleichzeitig Gas geben und Bremsen ist nicht möglich oder Anvisieren und Schießen. Die Einschränkung ist schon schlimmer.

Die Einschränkungen gelten aber wohl nur im Zusammenhang mit dem XBox 360 Controller.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Juni 2010)

So, Blur angezockt, muss sagen, gefällt mir einen Tick besser als Split Second, die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge entspricht mehr dem, was ich mir vorstelle. Die Power Ups gefallen mir auch besser, dass ich mehr Kontrolle darüber habe etc, das Konzept insgesamt.
Allerdings habe ich die Optik von Split Second deutlich besser in Erinnerung, habe bei Blur aber auch nur auf dunklen Strecken bisher gespielt, vllt kommen ja noch Tagesstrecken was ich doch stark hoffe...


----------



## relgeitz (2. Juni 2010)

hab mir gestern die demo zu split/second geladen, und muss sagen wirklich cool, hab mir nach nfs:mw kein rennspiel mehr gekauft. wirklich mal was anderes, und richtig lustig, so ein bissl mario kart feeling dabei, macht schon laune. für blur hab ich leider keine demo im PS:Store gefunden... aber dafür ModNation Racer entdeckt, kennt das wer? ziemlich lässig, gibt aber denke ich nur auf der PS3...


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. Juni 2010)

Ebend lief die neue GameOne folge mit einem Vergleich der beiden Spiele und als Fazit wurde gesagt, dass man mit keinem Spiel wirklich was falsch macht. Ich denke das ist wirklich so, deshalb muss ich mir demnächst auch mal Split Second zulegen, allerdings für die PS3.


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage. Glaubt ihr das das Cheaten anderer verhindern kann, dass man ein Decal freispielt? Ich habe alle sonstigen Decals freigeschaltet, OHNE zu cheaten, aber das Spiel hat das letzte Decal "Perfektionist" nicht freigeschaltet, nachdem ich einen Onlinerang von 1 erreicht habe, und somit das damit zusammenhängende Decal freigeschaltet habe, was eigentlich für mich das letzte Decal war, welches ich für "Perfektionist" gebraucht hätte.
Oder ist das ein Bug? Liegt es daran, dass bei meinem altes Pure-Savegame nicht alles freigeschaltet war? 
Hat jemand dieses Decal? 
Nochmals, ich bin Online auf Cheater getroffen, aber habe selber NICHT gecheatet, darum ärgert mich das ja auch so. Obwohl ich eher ein Online-Muffel bin, habe ich weil ich Split/Second wirklich gut finde, mich fast schon ein bißchen gezwungen online zu spielen, und dann schält es nichtmal das letzte Decal frei.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Nochmals, ich bin Online auf Cheater getroffen, aber habe selber NICHT gecheatet, darum ärgert mich das ja auch so. Obwohl ich eher ein Online-Muffel bin, habe ich weil ich Split/Second wirklich gut finde, mich fast schon ein bißchen gezwungen online zu spielen, und dann schält es nichtmal das letzte Decal frei.



Was für einen Cheat haben die verwendet bzw woran hast du erkannt das die cheaten?


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar OT aber weis einer wo runter die Bilder gespeichert werden wenn ich ingame Fotos mache ?


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Was für einen Cheat haben die verwendet bzw woran hast du erkannt das die cheaten?


 
Heute Abend ist einer teilweise an der Strecke vorbei geflogen, hat so ein paar Plätze gutgemacht. Ich habe sogar gesehen wie er unter eine Brücke durch ist, und sich ein bißchen weiter weg, wieder auf die Strecke zurück geflogen hat, auch wenn es ein bißchen unbeholfen aussah. Außerdem hat er wie einige andere Cheater, scheinbar unendlich Energie, denn Lvl 2 oder lvl 1 Powerplays, werden fast nur von dem einzigen Spieler ausgeführt, und das in einem so kurzem Abstand, dass es nicht fair sein kann. Es wird ja eigenblendet, wer die Route ändert oder wer wen schrottet ("xyz ändert route", "xyz schrottet abc") und wenn das immer der gleiche Spieler ist, und wirklich in so kurzen Abständen lvl2 Powerplays von diesem ausgelöst werden, dann kann das nur gecheatet sein. Sind alle PowerPlays nach spätesten 2 Runden aufgebraucht, und hatte man Glück doch irgendwie in Runde 3 noch vorne zu sein, dann merk man das so ein Cheater teilweise recht mies fährt. Ich habe sogar nachgeschaut, und es gibt Trainer die unendlich Energie ermöglichen. Natürlich benutze ich diesen Trainer nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT aber weis einer wo runter die Bilder gespeichert werden wenn ich ingame Fotos mache ?



Womit machst du denn die Screens?


----------



## oids (3. Juni 2010)

Kann ich Blur und Split Second mit meinem Lenkrad zocken?
(Logitech Driving Force Pro)


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Womit machst du denn die Screens?


 

Na wenn du Pause drückst kannst du im menü nach Links zu Fotomodus. Aber die Bilder werden irgend wie nur ingame gespeichert unter Eigene Bilder oder so ?!


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2010)

oids schrieb:


> Kann ich Blur und Split Second mit meinem Lenkrad zocken?
> (Logitech Driving Force Pro)



Die Spiele und ein Lenkrad passen irgendwie nicht zusammen, ich würde es nicht damit spielen. Ob es funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Na wenn du Pause drückst kannst du im menü nach Links zu Fotomodus. Aber die Bilder werden irgend wie nur ingame gespeichert unter Eigene Bilder oder so ?!



Das weiß ich nicht. Mach doch einfach Screens mit Fraps, F10 drücken und dann findest du die im Ordner Fraps Screenshots. Wäre am einfachsten.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juni 2010)

Nein wenn man Fotos macht werden die gerendert und sehen teilweise aus wie Fotos...Und da kann man sehr schöne bilder mit den autos machen  Ich möchte gerne ein Paar von dem BMW und dem Hummer H2


----------



## fuddles (4. Juni 2010)

Schon jemand die Blur Werbung gesehen? Wo se Mario Kart veräppeln. Die is ja ma lustig hehe

Tendiere als großer Mario Kart Fan eher zu Blur. 
Weiß noch wie ich damals Mario Kart wies grad aufm SNES rauskam im amerikanischen Supermarkt bis zum erbrechen gezoggt habe. Quasi den halben Urlaub damit verbracht haha.


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juni 2010)

Jo, die Werbung ist ganz lustig.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

Ja ist ganz gut gemacht...Blur ist aber finde ich doch besser als Split/second.


----------



## The_Rock (6. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Nee aber ich hab schon beide ingame gesehen. Mir gefällt aber Split/Second besser wegen den sachen





LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja ist ganz gut gemacht...Blur ist aber finde ich doch besser als Split/second.



Ja was denn nu?


----------



## R4Z3R (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finde beide Spiele sehr Langweillig, obwohl Split Second ja ein Tag spaß macht und Blur ist schon nach 20 Min voll unten durch.
Da ist Undercover millionen mal besser wirklich .


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Juni 2010)

Need for Speed Undercover ist niemals besser als beide Spiele


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juni 2010)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass online immer mehr Cheater unterwegs sind?


----------



## Nomad (6. Juni 2010)

bei welchem Spiel jetzt?


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juni 2010)

Bei Split Second.


----------



## Galford (7. Juni 2010)

Es sind einige Cheater in Split/Second unterwegs, habe mich auch hier schon darüber beschwert. Es dauert, glaube ich, immer ein bißchen bis die ersten Trainer erschienen sind, aber dann geht es mit den Cheatern richtig los. In Zeiten von Achievements (oder Decals in diesem Fall) kann ich sogar über den Einsatz im Singleplayer nicht hinwegsehen. 
Ich selbst hatte nach dem Erreichen von Online-Rang 1 die Schnautze voll, und werde Split Second zumindest in nächster Zeit nicht mehr online spielen. Vorallem ist das Problem, dass man in den Rängen auch wieder absteigen kann. D.h. Cheater gefärden wirklich das Vorankommen anderer - man verliert nicht nur gegen die Cheater, man verliert auch Ränge. Ich hatte noch Glück im Unglück, und bin in den meisten Fällen "nur" auf Cheater getroffen, die Mägel in spielerischen Hinsicht hatten, die sie nur teilweise durch das Cheaten ausgleichen konnten. Aber wenn ein eigentlich ganz guter Spieler anfängt zu cheaten, dann wird es schon weit schwieriger und frustrierend. 



Welche Decals fehlen euch noch? (falls überhaupt noch Decals fehlen)
Mir geht es darum, dass eigentlich das Decal für Online-Rang 1 mein letztes Decal hatte gewesen sein müssen, um das Decal freizuschalten, welches man bekommt, wenn man alle anderen Decals hat. Irgenwie hat es sich nicht freigeschaltet, was ein Bug sein muss, denn gecheated habe ich nicht. Ist nur die Frage ob es damit zusammenhängt, welches Decal man als Letztes freischält, oder ob das ein allgemeiner Bug ist. Meine Pure-Savegame war kein 100% Savegame, aber eigentlich dürfte das nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## kress (7. Juni 2010)

Hab auch Split Second und finde es auch insgesamt ganz gut. Die Grafik ist in meinen Augen super. Was mir aber auf die Augen geht, sind die 30fps.... in manchen Stellen kommt es etwas rucklig rüber obwohl es immer mit 30fps läuft (mit Fraps getestet). 
Wurde da schon was gepatcht?
Ansonsten ists ein ganz gutes Spiel, was mich auch freut, sind die 2 Spieler an einem Pc, ist ja bei heutigen Rennspielen kaum noch der Fall.
Da von Blur keine Pc-Demo draußen ist, kann ichs jetzt nicht vergleichen, aber Split Second ist sehr gut und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da noch besser geht.

Das einzigste, was mich stört ist, das die Wagen übermäßig zum driften neigen, dadurch wirds sehr schwer mit dem Handling.


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass online immer mehr Cheater unterwegs sind?


Jup..hatte gestern auch nen Cheater, tazio13 oder so^^
Trotzdem war der nur Rang 45 und hat nie gewonnen 
Das is bitter^^


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Das einzigste, was mich stört ist, das die Wagen übermäßig zum driften neigen, dadurch wirds sehr schwer mit dem Handling.



naja, das ist doch absicht bei split/second. mit driften ladest du dir deinen balken auf, und dann sollte auch alle fahrzeuge driften "können". (hab aber bis jetzt nur die demo gezockt) 

gibt ne ps3 demo für blur? schwank derzeit zwischen split/second, blur, und mod nation racers - hab ja alle drei ein ähnliches konzept.


----------



## kress (7. Juni 2010)

Ja sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass die sowas extra machen um mehr Energie zu bekommen, aber etwas übertrieben ist es ab und zu schon, da man in den Kurven sehr viel Zeit verliert.
Hab die Vollversion und komm auch gut voran, bin afaik schon über der Hälfte.
Alleine ist es nach ner Zeit wirklich etwas fad, da die dauerhaften Explosionen dann doch ihren Reiz verlieren.
Aber zu Zweit an einem Rechner und auch über Lan ist es durchaus sehr Langlebig, weil man nicht umbedingt gut fahren muss um gegen andere zu gewinnen, man muss eben nur die Strecke und Powerplays kennen.


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Es sind einige Cheater in Split/Second unterwegs, habe mich auch hier schon darüber beschwert. Es dauert, glaube ich, immer ein bißchen bis die ersten Trainer erschienen sind, aber dann geht es mit den Cheatern richtig los. In Zeiten von Achievements (oder Decals in diesem Fall) kann ich sogar über den Einsatz im Singleplayer nicht hinwegsehen.
> Ich selbst hatte nach dem Erreichen von Online-Rang 1 die Schnautze voll, und werde Split Second zumindest in nächster Zeit nicht mehr online spielen. Vorallem ist das Problem, dass man in den Rängen auch wieder absteigen kann. D.h. Cheater gefärden wirklich das Vorankommen anderer - man verliert nicht nur gegen die Cheater, man verliert auch Ränge. Ich hatte noch Glück im Unglück, und bin in den meisten Fällen "nur" auf Cheater getroffen, die Mägel in spielerischen Hinsicht hatten, die sie nur teilweise durch das Cheaten ausgleichen konnten. Aber wenn ein eigentlich ganz guter Spieler anfängt zu cheaten, dann wird es schon weit schwieriger und frustrierend.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann verrat mir doch bitte mal, wie man die ganzen geheimen Decals freispielt.  Eins hab ich, wo man mit nem Flugzeug drei Gegner zerstören muss, der Rest fehlt mir.
Und zu den Cheatern, ich hatte manchmal wirklich welche dabei, die auch richtig gut fahren konnten, das war schon ne Herausforderung, aber meistens hab ich gewonnen, weil ich den Wagen besser kontrollieren konnte. Max Durak (oder wie der hieß) ist so ein Kandidat. Direkt nach dem Start einfach mal alles in die Luft jagen, obwohl man dazu ja  noch gar keine Energie hat.


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Juni 2010)

Mit was fahrt ihr alle so Online rum in Split Second?
Ich fahr mit dem Firestorm(oder Fireblade ich vergess das immer ?^^) und wenns mal spaßig werden soll mitm Gt12 :p
Wobei es mit dem Gt12 gar nich so schwer is, man muss nur am Start gut wegkomen, dann können eine nur noch gute Fahrer einholen^^


----------



## Galford (7. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Dann verrat mir doch bitte mal, wie man die ganzen geheimen Decals freispielt.


 
Sind die gleichen Achievements / Decals wie auf der XBox360. 

Eine Liste gibt es z.B. hier:
Xbox360Achievements.org - Split/Second: Velocity Achievements


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juni 2010)

Danke man, sowas hab ich schon ewig gesucht. 

So hab alle, bis auf den letzten. Wieso schaltet der sich nicht frei? Ich hab doch alle anderen.


----------



## El Diabolo (9. Juni 2010)

Hola Muchachos,

hab mich nun extra hier angemeldet um euch zu fragen wie oft ihr in Folge 3 (Flugzeugfriedhof / Detonator) die "Ryback Thunder-Challange" absolviert habt, um auf Platz 1 zu gelangen? Man muß 1:54:00 unterbieten, doch das gelingt mir ums verrecken nicht! Mir fehlen immer 2-3 Sekunden um auf dem Ersten Platz zu kommen. Es scheint egal wie sauber ich die Strecke fahre, es klappt nicht! Dabei kann ich die Strecke nun im Schlaf ohne einen Fehler fahren. Das Auto ist einfach die Hölle, ist wie ne wippende Gummiboot-Tour aufm Niagara! 

BTW ... spiele am PC mit Wireless XBOX 360 Controller for Windows, habe aber auch den Drahtgebundenen XBOX 360 Controller und Tastatur ausprobiert ... Pustekuchen. Ich krieg noch ne mitelschwere Lebenskrise!


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

Hi El Diabolo, ich weiß atm nicht wie ich dort abgeschnitten habe, aber ich kanns heut Nachmittag mal probieren. 
Afair bin ich da gecrashed und auf dem 2ten Platz gelandet. Kenn die Strecke auch auswendig, da zu oft die Demo gezockt.


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Hola Muchachos,
> 
> hab mich nun extra hier angemeldet um euch zu fragen wie oft ihr in Folge 3 (Flugzeugfriedhof / Detonator) die "Ryback Thunder-Challange" absolviert habt, um auf Platz 1 zu gelangen? Man muß 1:54:00 unterbieten, doch das gelingt mir ums verrecken nicht! Mir fehlen immer 2-3 Sekunden um auf dem Ersten Platz zu kommen. Es scheint egal wie sauber ich die Strecke fahre, es klappt nicht! Dabei kann ich die Strecke nun im Schlaf ohne einen Fehler fahren. Das Auto ist einfach die Hölle, ist wie ne wippende Gummiboot-Tour aufm Niagara!
> 
> BTW ... spiele am PC mit Wireless XBOX 360 Controller for Windows, habe aber auch den Drahtgebundenen XBOX 360 Controller und Tastatur ausprobiert ... Pustekuchen. Ich krieg noch ne mitelschwere Lebenskrise!


Also ich habs mit Tasta grade nochmal versucht und beim first try ne 1:49:irgendwas gefahren^^
Man kan durch die Abkürzung(Tankstelle fahren) trotz der Explosion, das macht dme Auto nix aus^^


----------



## El Diabolo (9. Juni 2010)

Hi kress und HolySh!t,

ich kapiers nicht! Seht euch mal die ersten vier Videos auf dieser Seite an, die schaffen es auch in für mich teilweise unglaublichen Zeiten! Ich fahre maximal mit 00:39:00 in den Rauch / Qualm der explodierenden Brücke. (was noch normal erscheint) Aber auf die Straße zum Ersten Schleuder-Bager (kurz vor der Kurve bei den Öl- / Gastanks bin ich wohl zu langsam, die erreiche ich erst nach 01:15:00 und das Tor zum Flugzeugfriedhof durchfahre ich bei 01:34:00. Ich denke mein Problem ist die Kurve vor dem Tor zum Fluzeugfriedhof, nur wie soll ich da 3 Sekunden rausholen? Geht ihr, so wie ich, kurz vor dem Tor vom Gas um die Kurve enger zu fahren? Ich frage mich nur was mich immer noch motiviert das Ding zu knacken ...!? Macht dennoch einfach irgendwie Spaß 

Achso, @HolySh!t, Ich habe beide Strecken versucht (gefühlte 250 x!) aber ich schaffs nicht.

El Diabolo


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2010)

Versuch mal anstatt den Analogstick beim Lenken in die entsprechende Richtung zu halten, ihn öfters (2x, 3x) in die Richtung nachzukorrigieren - deshalb "ruckelt" der Spieler in dem ersten Video auch ein bißchen bei seinen Lenkbewegungen, da er immer wieder den Stick in die entsprechende Richtung neu einlenkt, anstatt ihn stur zu halten. Es scheint bei Split Second so zu sein, dass manche Autos etwas mehr in Kurven abbremsen umso länger man ununterbrochen die Richtung hält. Darum sind manche Autos in Kurven auch deutlich schneller, wenn man driftet, als wie wenn man einfach nur per Analogstick lenkt und nicht driftet (z.B. der FX350, der wenn man driftet, sehr, sehr stark ist, und mir viel besser gefällt als der GT12). 

Ich habe es jetzt 3x getestet, und habe es 2x geschafft (1x bin ich gecrasht). Allerdings drifte ich auch etwas.


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Hola Muchachos,
> 
> hab mich nun extra hier angemeldet um euch zu fragen wie oft ihr in Folge 3 (Flugzeugfriedhof / Detonator) die "Ryback Thunder-Challange" absolviert habt, um auf Platz 1 zu gelangen? Man muß 1:54:00 unterbieten, doch das gelingt mir ums verrecken nicht! Mir fehlen immer 2-3 Sekunden um auf dem Ersten Platz zu kommen. Es scheint egal wie sauber ich die Strecke fahre, es klappt nicht! Dabei kann ich die Strecke nun im Schlaf ohne einen Fehler fahren. Das Auto ist einfach die Hölle, ist wie ne wippende Gummiboot-Tour aufm Niagara!
> 
> BTW ... spiele am PC mit Wireless XBOX 360 Controller for Windows, habe aber auch den Drahtgebundenen XBOX 360 Controller und Tastatur ausprobiert ... Pustekuchen. Ich krieg noch ne mitelschwere Lebenskrise!



Also ich bin 1mal gecrashed und bin 4sec hinter der Zeit. Ohne Crash hät ichs geschafft.^^
First try. 
Achja, der Tip mit der Tanke bringt ordentlich.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

Ne frage kann man Bei Blur iwas Tunen? ich meine jetzt nicht wie bei Split Second die Farbe wechseln sondern andere Optik oder so.

So mach das Spiel überhaupt kein Spass......


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juni 2010)

Mh, ich hatte gedacht du has wie ich den Fehler gemacht und bis um die Tanke gefahren 
Ich habs heute einfach mal auf Trail´n Error probiert :p
Nen Tipp der bei mir oft geholfen hat bei den späteren Detonator Rennen is einfach mal nen anderes Rennen machn, oder Splitsecond mal für ne weile ausmachen, dann is ma erfrischt und kann das Ziel erneut in Angriff nehmen.
Ich bin jz nochmal gefahren.
Unter der Brücke war ich bei 00:36,5 durch.
Das Tor hinter der Abrissbirne hab ich bei 01:06 passiert und die erste Baggerschaufel bei 01:15.
Das erste Tor vom Flugzeugfriedhof durchbrach ich bei 01:26 das zweite bei 01:29.
Insgesammt war meine zeit 01:48:59.
Die Kurve vor den beidne Toren vom FLugzeugfriedhof nehm ich, ers schön weit außem auf dem Sadn fahren, dannnach inne Kurve stechen, kurz Gas weglassen trotzdem weiterlenken, damit der Wagen in einen leichten Drift kommt und dann voll Möhre aufs Gas und durch die Tore ballern^^

BTW: Ich fahr mit Tasta weiß net wie man am besten mit Xbox360 Controller  fährt^^


----------



## El Diabolo (9. Juni 2010)

@ Galford,

dass hört sich super interessant an! Ich habs eben gerade mal probiert, ist ne ganz schöne Umstellung muss ich noch üben, aber da könnte was dran sein (ich will unbedingt mit 00:37:00 in den Rauch / Qualm der Brückenexplosion einfahren, denn das bringt schon mal +2Sekunden!) und es würde auch durchaus zu den manchmal "unmöglichen" Aktionen in S/S:V passen! Danke für den Tipp.


@ kress,

danke für die Rückmeldung - dass bestätigt mir irgendwie das ich da noch irgendwo was falsch mache. Trotz Crash die 1:54 doch noch zu unterbieten ist schn DER HAMMER!Nur woher bekomme ich DIESE Zeitreserven?! 

@ HolySh!t,

anfangs hab ich die Tanke wirklich nicht gesehen und bin folgedessen immer hinten rum geeiert! Aber diese Strecke kostet mich wenigstens nochmals 2 Sekunden. Dein Tipp mit "Mach mal ne Pause" ist bei diesem (unmöglichen) Schunkelschlachtross auch zwingend notwendig, denn spätestens nach dem xxxten Versuch kommt ne gewisse "Seekrankheit" auf!



Ich geb mich noch nicht geschlagen, dass muß doch zu schaffen sein! Vorallem "Galford's" Tipp werde ich nachher exzessiv üben und umzusetzen versuchen.

Ach, nochwas ... ist euch im "LAN-Modus" aufgefallen, dass derjenige beim Start immer vorne liegt, welcher die Session startet? Das habe ich zwar nicht bei mir festgestellt, aber ich habe es neulich beim zusehen anderer Spieler beobachtet. Die hatten beide den selben Wagen und alles war gleich, auf gerader Strecke (direkt vom Start weg) lag der "LAN Session-Starter" IMMER in Führung und war fast nicht mehr einzuholen. Die beiden haben geflucht wie die Kesselflicker!  Ist das normal / gewollt?

El Diabolo

@HolySh!t,

deine Zeiten werde ich gleich mal mit den meinen Vergleichen wenn ich wieder zu spielen komme - bin echt mal gespannt!


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> @HolySh!t,
> 
> deine Zeiten werde ich gleich mal mit den meinen Vergleichen wenn ich wieder zu spielen komme - bin echt mal gespannt!


Ok und der Wagen wackelt wirklich nich schlecht, da muss man echt wissen wie man damit umgehen muss..^^


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

Ist schon was bekannt, wie man den 30fps Begrenzer rausbekommt?
Tut ab und zu etwas in den Augen weh...


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Ich habs eben gerade mal probiert, ist ne ganz schöne Umstellung muss ich noch üben, aber da könnte was dran sein .


 
Also ich bin es jetzt nochmals gefahren, und ich muss zugeben, es bringt doch eher wenig. Ich selbst drifte dafür ab und zu, aber der Wagen liegt mir nicht so. 
U. a. das Driften funktioniert bei anderen Wagen eben besser. Trotzdem schaffe ich die Zeit.


----------



## El Diabolo (9. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich habs bislang immer noch nicht gebacken bekommen. Aber ich weiß jetzt, dass das Problem kurz vor den beiden Toren zum Flugzeugfriedhof liegt! *@ HolySh!t*- meine Zeiten sind den Deinen ähnlich:

Deine Zeiten

```
Brücke:      00:36:50
Abrissbirne: 01:06:00
Bagger:      01:15:00
FF-Tor 1:    01:26:00
FF-Tor 2:    01:29:00
```
Meine Zeiten


```
Brücke:      00:38:00
Abrissbirne: 01:06:00
Bagger:      01:15:00
FF-Tor 1:    01:35:00
FF-Tor 2:    01:38:00
```
Also liegt es offensichtlich an der letzten Kurve vor dem Ersten Tor zum Flugzeugfriedhof. Das "anstuppsen" des Analog-Sticks, zum behutsamen "nachsteuern" bei Bedarf, scheint nicht tatsächlich nicht wirklich was zu bringen, allerdings muß dann nach dem Bagger und bis zum letzten Tor mein Fehlerhaftes Fahren stattfinden. Evtl. muß ich auch beim Letzten Slide / Drift vor der Zieleinfahrt noch enger fahren! Das Ding ist für mich bisher wirklich die Hölle. 

Grund d. Editierens: "@ Galford"  zu  "*@ HolySh!t* korrigiert!


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2010)

Edit: 
Die Zeitunterschiede bei den Toren sind aber arg heftig. Ihr beide solltet vielleicht nochmals klären ob ihr auch die selben Tore meint. Die 1:26 müssen bei der ersten Gitterabsperrung (Gittertor) sein, welches du nach dem Bagger, in der darauf folgenden Halle, umfährst. Das kann nicht sein, dass du 8 Sekunden da auf HolyShi!t verlierst.


----------



## El Diabolo (10. Juni 2010)

@ Galford, sorry für die Verwechslung und danke für den Hinweis, habs schuldbewußt korrigiert - Asche auf mein Haupt ...

Mit den Toren bin ich mir sicher, es sind die von "HolySh!t" beschriebenen. Allerdings war es nur _ein _Spiel in dem ich diese Zeiten dummerweise festhielt, jetzt, in den letzten Spielen, fällt *das Erste* Tor bei 01:31:00 und *das Zweite* bei 01:34:00 (jeweils maximal plus 0,5-1,0 Sekunde) Aber selbst wenn ich_ bis hier her_ "nur" 01:35:50 benötigt habe fehlen mir im Ziel u.U. 00:01:99 Sekunden. D.h., selbst _wenn_ *ich* bei der Brücke mit 00:39:00 und mit 01:19:00 bei der Baggerschaufel durchkomme, dann fehlen mir noch immer fette 7 Sekunden um auch nur annährend in den Bereich zukommen in dem "HolySh!t" mit Bravour den Ersten Platz geschaft hat ... Respekt!!! Dabei würde mir 01:53:99,999 völlig ausreichen ...

El Diabolo


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auch nicht an die Zeit von HolySh!t ran, aber beim ersten Tor ist eine Zeit von 1:27:50 bis zu 1:30:00 auch in Ordnung, und man kann trotzdem unter 1:54:00 bleiben. Man muss ja nicht unter 1:49 fahren, wie HolySh!t der über 5 Sekunden unter der geforderten Zeit liegt.


----------



## El Diabolo (10. Juni 2010)

Diese "*1:49*" will ich auch gar nicht unbedingt erreichen, mir reichen ja wie gesagt schon 01:53:9x. Es ist nur ärgerlich wenn ich nicht sehe wo ich noch besser werden kann, wenn ich eine aus meiner Sicht perfekte Runde gefahren bin. Darum war ich ja so verpicht darauf z.B. "die Brücke" mit (wie andere auch) 00:37:00 zu nehmen. Ich möchte wissen wo ich da noch (für mich) Zeit rausholen könnte, da ich dort mindestens 1-2 Sekunden langsamer bin. Ich vermute noch Verbesserungen nach der Ersten "Felswand-Explosion"! Hier den richtigen Moment zu finden in dem man vom Gas geht um in der Kurve _sofort_ wieder zu beschleunigen um dann die Erste Rechtskurve perfekt eng (Sandstreifen) zu meistern ist nicht einfach. In den Youtube Videos fahren die meisten mit ~ 00:39:00 unter die Brücke, erreichen das Tor zum Ersten Bagger oft in ähnlichen Zeiten wie ich, doch am Ende fehlen mir dann ~ 2 Sekunden! Wie auch immer - ich geb nicht auf, lese hier natürlich weiter mit und versuche mein Bestes!


----------



## HolySh!t (10. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> , dann fehlen mir noch immer fette 7 Sekunden um auch nur annährend in den Bereich zukommen in dem "HolySh!t" mit Bravour den Ersten Platz geschaft hat ... Respekt!!!
> 
> El Diabolo


Jo ty
Hab garde endlich das Detonator Decal vonner Baustelle geschaft mit 01:04:89 :p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp5b58M_2pM

Hab mal nen Video gemacht wie ich die Kurve vor den zwei Toren nehme, könnte zwar besser sein z.B. das ich die Ecke der Mauer noch mitgenommen hab, aber soll ja nur zum zeigen sein 

BTW: Das Video hab ich mit Fraps auf 800x600 auf Niedrig gemacht, und tortzdem gingen noch die FPS auf 22 runter -.-

Was man nich alles so machen kann wenn man den Luxus hat Schüler zu sein und die ersten beidne Stunden frei hat :p


----------



## El Diabolo (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich gut bin, dann durchfahre das Erste Tor mit 01:30:00 und das Zweite mit 01:33:00! Aber wie ich sehe fehlen mir die Sekunden schon oben (vor dem Tor zum Bagger. Du bist mit 01:17:00 schon in der Anfahrt zu den Flugzeugfriedhoftoren, während ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade am Bagger ankomme! 

Ich habe auch versucht ein Video zu machen, aber soweit ich weiß ist "Fraps" in der Demoversion nicht zu gebrauchen (keine längeren Aufnahmen möglich) und "CamStudio", welches ich versucht habe, macht aus 30 Sekunden 600 MB. Ich versuchs gleich nochmal nit "Jing"


----------



## LOGIC (11. Juni 2010)

Fraps macht aus 30 sek. 1gb  Qualität braucht eben viel platz


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juni 2010)

Bei mir ist das mit den Videos von Fraps ganz komisch, 1sek wird aufgenommen, dann stürtzt das ab und wenn ich dann gucke, wie groß das Video ist, dann sind das mehrere GB für 1!!! Sek.


----------



## El Diabolo (13. Juni 2010)

@ HolySh!t,

kannst du bitte mal bitte einen kompletten Durchgang von diesem "Höllenritt" (Sprich: "Ryback Thunder Challenge - Flugzeugfriedhof") aufnehmen damit man als "unbedarfter" sieht wo man noch besser werden kann? Das wäre sicher auch für andere hilfreich! Macht ja nix wenn du nicht deine persönliche Bestzeit von 01:48:59 wiederholst, aber besser als *das *was ich, (und evtl. einige andere auch *maximal *schaffen) dürfte doch für dich kein Problem sein) Ich muß unbedingt wissen wo ich noch besser abschneiden kann! 

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t,
> 
> kannst du bitte mal bitte einen kompletten Durchgang von diesem "Höllenritt" (Sprich: "Ryback Thunder Challenge - Flugzeugfriedhof") aufnehmen damit man als "unbedarfter" sieht wo man noch besser werden kann? Das wäre sicher auch für andere hilfreich! Macht ja nix wenn du nicht deine persönliche Bestzeit von 01:48:59 wiederholst, aber besser als *das *was ich, (und evtl. einige andere auch *maximal *schaffen) dürfte doch für dich kein Problem sein) Ich muß unbedingt wissen wo ich noch besser abschneiden kann!
> 
> El Diabolo


Meine Bestzeit is bis jz ne 01:47:69 :p
Hab die Strecke jz so oft gefahren um Tipps zu geben, dass ich die auch schon fast auswendig kann 
Öhm ich schaff es aber leider nru 30sec mit Fraps aufzunehemn 
Und wenn ich afunehm geh  die FPS trotz 800x600 und Niedrig auf 22 runter, aber wenn mir jmd sagt wie ich mit Fraps länger aufnehmen kann, würde ich es mal versuchen


----------



## Zergoras (13. Juni 2010)

Musste dir die Vollversion holen.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

Kostet die nich was?^^
Oder gibbet auch ne kostenlose Vollversion?


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

> Oder gibbet auch ne kostenlose Vollversion?



kommt drauf an wo du es lädst  Aber ich kann dir versichern das es Legal nur die Demo version gibt. Also musst du es dir kaufen oder so zusammen schneiden das es passt. Weil die Demo ja bei 60 sek. aufhört.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> *kommt drauf an wo du es lädst*  Aber ich kann dir versichern das es Legal nur die Demo version gibt.


Höhö
Mhh dann muss ich mal guckn wie ichs mach...^^

Gibbet noch irgend nen anderes Pro mit dem  man nen Video aufnehmen kann?
Auch wenn es nur ne Testversion ist für 1Video oder so, das würde ja schon reichen.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir zu Fraps raten....alle anderen hab ich nie getestet wegen anmelden usw...Einfach Fraps Full version laden (egal wie ) Und geniesen !


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu Fraps raten....alle anderen hab ich nie getestet wegen anmelden usw...Einfach Fraps Full version laden (egal wie ) Und geniesen !


Ok  
Toll das Video is jz 1,3gb groß -.-
Wie bekomm ich das kleiner?^^
BTW is ne 01:47.58 oder so geworden, also ne neue PB


----------



## kress (13. Juni 2010)

Versuchs mal mim Converter, am besten im Youtube-Format FLV.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

Ok sogar mit Format dabei, was will man mehr.
Ich ahsse das ganze Formatwirrwar, blcik da voll net durch 
Danke.
So Video is mit einer übels guten Qualität hochgeladen 
800x600 und Low rulez 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNT8SPHEYI


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

Das video in den Windows Movie Maker rein und in Youtube format rechnen lassen = HD wahlweise in 720P oder 1080P....ein 5 Minuten video ist so nur noch 300-500 mb groß.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2010)

Mhh jo mit Rendern kenn ich mich aus, habe erfahrung mit After Effects und Sony Vegas, aber auf Win7 hab ich weder After Effects noch Sony Vegas und afaik hat Win7 keinne Movie Maker oder?^^


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

Jaein....du kannst es dir aber bei Microsoft Kostenlos laden und der ist sehr gut !! Viel besser als die anderen. Das findest du unter Silverlight oder so...


----------



## El Diabolo (14. Juni 2010)

Super "*HolySh!t*",

jetzt kann ich endlich vergleichen wo ich zeitlich noch was rausholen muß! Bis zur Brücke fehlt mir, im Vergleich, wohl nur weniger als eine halbe Sekunde. Allerdings fehlen mir schon nach der Ersten links und der darauf folgenden Rechtskurve (vor der explodierenden Tanke) mindestens 4 Sekunden! Diese explodiert bei mir zw. 00:59:00 und 01:00:00. Den Hammer erreiche ich (im Idealfall) bei 01:04:00, was zur Folge hat, dass das Tor vor dem folgendem Bagger bei frühestens 01:10:xx durchbrochen wird. Das Letzte Tor zum "FF" schaffe ich in frühestens 01:35:00. In den verbleibenen ~18,xx Sekunden schaffe ich es einfach immer noch nicht die Zielinien zu überfahren

Ich werd' dann einfach solange spielen (und mich dabei an deinem Video orientieren) bis ich es denn ENDLICH geschaft habe!  *Danke für deine Bemühungen mit dem Video*! Zum Thema VIDEO: Ich habe es mit "JING" versucht (Ich meine es ist Freeware, bin aber nur zu 99% sicher) es lässt sich nicht starten denn ich bekomme eine Felermeldung weil das Prog (welches ansonsten wirklich super ist ... hab es früher oft verwendet) einen "Debugger" vermisst, nicht findet oder nicht starten kann. 

Sobald ich es geschafft habe, oder ein Video erstellt / hochgeladen habe melde ich mich wieder. 

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (14. Juni 2010)

Also reicht dir das Video von der Quali her auch aus ?


----------



## El Diabolo (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, reicht völlig, die zeitlichen Positionen sind ja noch gut zu erkennen. Wie hast du es aufgezeichnet? Mit "FRAPS" wohl nicht oder? Da "Jing" bei mir nicht mehr läuft, muß ich was ähnliches finden, was midestens 2 Minuten aufzeichnet. 

El Diabolo


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

@ HolySh!t


Du kannst das Video doch auch mla hier Posten


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Mit "FRAPS" wohl nicht oder? Da "Jing" bei mir nicht mehr läuft, muß ich was ähnliches finden, was midestens 2 Minuten aufzeichnet.
> 
> El Diabolo



Doch, er hat mit Fraps aufgenommen, steht sogar in der YT Bemerkung.^^
Eben auf 800x600 und low


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t
> 
> 
> Du kannst das Video doch auch mla hier Posten


Also direkt verlinken,dass es im post angezeigt wird?

Und dann wurde es noch auf FLV oder so runterconvertiert, vorher wars ne ganz guite Quali von Fraps aus, aber 1,3 GB groß.
Jz isset 22mb groß


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Also direkt verlinken,dass es im post angezeigt wird?
> 
> Und dann wurde es noch auf FLV oder so runterconvertiert, vorher wars ne ganz guite Quali von Fraps aus, aber 1,3 GB groß.
> Jz isset 22mb groß


 

Ja am besten hier reinsetzen


----------



## Wincenty (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir ein Gameplayvid von Machinima reingezogen und bin froh dass ich es nicht gekauft hab - wäre verschwendung gewesen  Ich habe mir S/S genommen und bereu es nicht ist einfach nur Fun die Strecke vor den Gegner in die Luft zu jagen und gar ändern


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Für 45€ würde ich es auch nicht kaufen.
Ich denke wenn das Spiel so zw. 10-20€ liegt, ist es definitv besser für den Spaß zwischendurch.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja am besten hier reinsetzen


Ok ^^ 
Wie geht das ?
Einfach auf das YT Symbol klicken und dann zwischen den klammern den YT Link einfügen?


----------



## boerigard (15. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Einfach auf das YT Symbol klicken und dann zwischen den klammern den YT Link einfügen?


Du musst den "Einbettungscode" des Youtube-Videos zwischen den YT-Tags einfügen.
Bei deinem Youtube-Video findest du einen Button <Einbetten>. Da drauf klicken und den Code, der erscheint, kopieren.


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

Ja aber nur das was hinter watch?v= steht wie z.b. k9a6Srg1Cgk


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ynt8spheyi


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

Man sieht nichts ?  Hast du nur das genommen was hinter dem watch?v= stand ? also alles hinter dem = zeichen ?


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juni 2010)

Jo...bei mir kommt "Das angeforderte Video is nicht verfügbar.
Wenn du dieses Video erst kürzlich hochgeladen hast, kann es ein paar Minuten dauern, bis das Video bearbeitet wurde."^^
Eingefügt habe ich 6ynt8spheyi


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

jo so sehe ich das auch gerade...nunja da muss ich wohl noch warten


----------



## boerigard (15. Juni 2010)

Das Video ist doch von gestern. Da muss nichts mehr verarbeitet werden.
Zum Video-Einbetten so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6YNT8SPHEYI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6YNT8SPHEYI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Juni 2010)

Oder so..danke boerigard^^


----------



## El Diabolo (16. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Doch, er hat mit Fraps aufgenommen, steht sogar in der YT Bemerkung.^^
> Eben auf 800x600 und low



 ... sorry, hatte ich völlig übersehen / vergessen! Ich lade mir jetzt mal die "FRAPS-Demo" herunter, mal sehen ob ich im Verlauf des Tages selbst ein Video damit machen kann.

El Diabolo

ps ... ich habe hier die "Fraps - Version 1.9D" gefunden. So wie es aussieht, scheint diese ohne Einschränkungen zu funktionieren. Alle Versionen _danach_ scheinen lt. Beschreibung kostenpflichtig zu sein.


----------



## El Diabolo (19. Juni 2010)

Boaaahhh... ich geb's wohl erst mal auf! Unter 01:54:93 schaff' ich es einfach nicht! Ich werde mal 'ne Woche pausieren, vielleicht klappt es ja dann.

El Diabolo


----------



## kress (19. Juni 2010)

@El Diabolo: Warum machst du nicht mal ein Video von deiner Fahrt?
Habs heut morgen frisch nochmal probiert und im First Try ne 1:54:03 (-__-) geschafft.^^
Bin leider ein bisschen geschliffen am Ende, sonst hätt ichs knapp geschafft.
Insgesamt war die Runde auch sehr unsauber mit öfterem anecken, aber geschafft hätte ich es trotzdem fast.
Wenn du schon sagst, das du total sauber fährst, ähnlich wie Holy Sh!t, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du immer noch hinter der Zeit liegst.
Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du nach ner Woche Pause das ganze im First Try schaffen und dann passts ja auch.^^


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> @El Diabolo: Warum machst du nicht mal ein Video von deiner Fahrt?


Jo, wäre echt mal gut zu sehen, wie du so fährs 
Weil wäre echt komsich, dass du nur wegen einer Kurve das nicht schaffs
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das Detonator Renne sogar, einmal mit einem Crash unter 1:54 geschafft hab


----------



## El Diabolo (22. Juni 2010)

@ kress und HolySh!t,

dass mit dem Video hole ich nach, evtl. noch vorm kommenden Wochenende! Es ist nur blöd, dass ich mich zum hochladen bei "Youtube" anmelden muß, aber egal - ich machs. Ich hab übrigens mal versucht wie ich ein solches Video in möglichst hoher Qualität komprimieren kann ohne zu starke Artefakte / Qualitätsmängel zu produzieren. Ich benutze besagte "Fraps-Version" und anschließend das Programm "Super!" (Resultat ist dann ein ca. 150MB großes Video-File im Format: "AVI MPEG-4 Visual (Divx4)". Ich hoffe das es dann so auch von allen angesehen werden kann.  

El Diabolo


----------



## kress (22. Juni 2010)

150Mb ist groß, ich glaube in .flv wäre es um einiges kleiner. Spart Zeit beim Uploaden.


----------



## El Diabolo (23. Juni 2010)

*.flv (*f**l*ash*v*ideo?) hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, gucke mir das aber vorher mal im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten ("Fraps" und "Super!") an. Andererseits ist es kein Problem, 150MB sind rasch hochgeladen und der Download (das Buffering - Zwischenspeichern) zum ansehen dürfte eigendlich bei den heutigen Geschwindigkeitsbegebenheiten seitens der I-Net Anbindung i.d. allermeisten Fällen wohl auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Ich versuche gerade _krampfhaft_ eine durchschnittliche Runde hinzubekommen welche auch ausagekräftig ist. Ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand - zumal ich die Auflösung im Spiel auf 800x600 Bildpunkte reduzieren, "FRAPS" jedesmal neustarten und auf eine (für meine Verhältnisse) gute Runde hoffen muß! Aber das wird schon 

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade _krampfhaft_ eine durchschnittliche Runde hinzubekommen welche auch ausagekräftig ist. Ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand - zumal ich die Auflösung im Spiel auf *800x600 Bildpunkte* reduzieren, "FRAPS" jedesmal neustarten und auf eine (für meine Verhältnisse) gute Runde hoffen muß! Aber das wird schon
> 
> El Diabolo


Meine Runde is auch in 800x600 gefahren und auf niedrig Einstellungen
Dann hoff ich mal, dass es bald was zu sehen gibt. Viel Glück


----------



## El Diabolo (24. Juni 2010)

So, ich hoffe es ist halbwegs was zu erkennen. Dies ist ein Beispiel, bei welchem ich schon super gut in der Zeit lag. Normalerweise bin ich trotz gut gefahrener Runde viel schlechter, so dass mir am Ende meist 1.5 - 2.0 Sekunden  fehlen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VErZCqG1z-8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VErZCqG1z-8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Juni 2010)

War ja schonmal recht kanpp 
Also ich hab jz nur eins gesehen, was du verbessenr könntes.
Ich glaube es wurde aber schonmal kurz angeschnitten hier im Thread.
Der Ryback Thunder is glaub ich ein Auto das, wenn es länger in der Kurve fährt an Geschwindigkeit verleirt, sehr stark zumerken is das auch bei FX350, aber das dauert noch bis du den fahren darfs.
Versuch mal mit Tasta zu fahren und es so wie ich zu machen, oder du nimms das Steurkreuz deines Controllers.
Du tipps einfach die Rechts- bzw. Linkstatse an, anstatt durch zu lenken und ich manchen Kurve is es sehr hilfsreich *kurz* vom Gas zu gehen, so das das Heck ausbricht und dann aufs Gas treten. Am besten kann man das in der Kurve machen nach der ersten Explosion, also da wo auch die Ablürzung is die man aktivieren kann mit Powerplayenergie. Die Kurve eigne sich besonders da sie bergab geht und so den Wagen automatisch in die richtung zieht und ka sieht einfach geil aus, wenn das Auto im leichten Winkel ne Kurve berab driftet.
Ich glaube ich hab das soagr in meinem Video gemacht.
Auch kanns du sehr viel Zeit bei der ersten Kurve auf den Flugzeugfriedhof rausholen, also die wo das Oberteil vom Funk Dingsda runterfällt, nachdem man die zwei Tore durchquert hat.
Du bis sehr stark anch außen gekommen, guck mal mein Video an, dort fahr ich die deutlich enger.
Und wenn das alles nicht Hilf einfach üben üben üben


----------



## kress (24. Juni 2010)

Jep, sehe das genauso wie HolySh!t, du musst in den Kurven die Lenktasten antippen und nicht dauerhaft lenken. Sollte auch gut zu hören sein, wie der Motor runtergeht, wenn du durchgehend lenkst.
Man brauch etwas Gefühl um das Heck gekonnt leicht ausbrechen zu lassen, aber schwer ist es eigentlich weniger.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Juni 2010)

Gut das mir jmd zustimmt ;d
Dann hab ich wenigstens den Text net umsons geschriebn :p


----------



## kress (24. Juni 2010)

Split Second hat ne etwas eigene Fahrphysik, da musst du erstmal bissel fahren, bis mans raushat.
Hab ich gemerkt als ich von Split Second auf Grid umgestiegen bin. 
Der Horror.^^


----------



## El Diabolo (25. Juni 2010)

*H A M M E R* - *Ich hab's heute im Zweiten Anlauf geschaft* *!!!* 
BILD ---> http://www3.pic-upload.de/25.06.10/1fqx67vzueos.png

Und das Gute dabei ... ich weiß nun _warum_ ich es _nicht eher_ geschafft habe! Doch der Reihe nach.

*@* HolySh!t


> Der Ryback Thunder is glaub ich ein Auto das, wenn es länger in der  Kurve fährt an Geschwindigkeit verleirt, sehr stark zumerken is das auch  bei FX350, aber das dauert noch bis du den fahren darfs.
> Versuch mal mit Tasta zu fahren und es so wie ich zu machen, oder du  nimms das Steurkreuz deines Controllers.


*Galford* hatte mir ja schon den Tipp mit dem "_nicht-dauerhaften-Einlenkmanövern_" gegeben. Anstelle dessen sollte ich es mit ständigem Nachlenken (Joystick immer nur leicht in die entsprechende Richtung "tippen") versuchen. Ich habe es versucht, dabei aber einen ganz entscheidenen Fehler gemacht! Ich hatte dabei immer versucht die Kurven perfekt (eng) zu  fahren, sodass nicht mal mehr eine "Büldzeitung" zwischen Chassis und Berg, Leitplanke etc.pp passte und genau *DAS* ist extrem schwierig wenn man sich dabei in die Kurve "tippt". 

Dabei ist es (zumindest mir) fast unmöglich perfekt zu fahren. Der Witz ist - _dass muß man garnicht_! Ich bin gefahren wie ein Henker, habe kaum 'ne Möglichkeit ausgelassen irgendwo "anzuecken" - Dieses "Schunkel-Schiff" kommt nach meinem Sieg durch keinen noch so toleranten TÜV mehr - soviel ist sicher! 
*
@* Galford, wenn ich mich recht entsinne meintest du, entgegen deinen ersten Versuchen, dass es wohl doch nicht viel bringen würde, *doch **doch*,
und ob das was bringt! Man darf dann nur nicht versuchen annährend perfekt zu fahren, dass frisst den so gewonnen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil dann nämlich nur wieder auf! War also ein guter Tipp dessen Wirkung wirklich super ist und sicher auch anderen helfen kann.   (Fahre mit Wireless X-BOX 360 Controller für PC) 

*@* HolySh!t, die Kurve auf dem Flugzeugfriedhof versuche ich beim nächsten Mal _noch enger_ zu fahren mal sehen was ich noch an Zeit dazu gewinnen kann 

Danke euch allen für die Tipps bis hierher!

El Diabolo


----------



## Galford (25. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> *@* Galford, wenn ich mich recht entsinne meintest du, entgegen deinen ersten Versuchen, dass es wohl doch nicht viel bringen würde, *doch **doch*, und ob das was bringt!


 
Okay, dann hat es ja so geklappt. Ich spiel eh hauptsächlich mit dem FX350 und da drifte ich sehr gerne, anstatt die Kurven "normal" zu fahren.   

Hast du jetzt eigentlich alle Events/Rennen auf dem 1. Platz abgeschlossen?


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2010)

Na endlich, das freut mich für dich


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2010)

Congratulation!


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2010)

Aber sei gewarnt die Detonator Renne bis zur 5.Stafel hab ich alle ohen Probleme geschaft und danch wirds schwer, da hab ich auch mal gut 20-30min an einem Detonator Renne gesessen, ich denke nur an meine ,,Lieblingsstrecke´´ Atomkraftwerk(ich hasse die -.-)da war ich der Verzweifelung nahe


----------



## El Diabolo (26. Juni 2010)

@ kress, die Physik bezüglich des Fahrverhaltens scheint mir wirklich etwas "eigenartig"! (Unabhängig von den Fahrzeugen) Manchmal empfinde ich sie beinahe als unausgegoren, dump, unvollendet bis "einfach so dahinprogrammiert". (Hauptsache die Karre rollt!) Wenn ein Auto, speziell jenes aus der "Ryback Thunder-Challange", Kraft und somit Tempo durch Fliehkäfte in langgezogenen Kurven verliert was man durch tippendes immer-mal-wieder-Gegenlenken kompensieren kann, dann erschließt sich mir hieraus auch eine gewisse Logik. Wenn ich hingegen in "normalen" Rennen besser mit "Driften-in-den-Kurven" an verdammt schnellen Gegnern vorbeiziehe weil es mir beim "normal Fahren" nicht gelingt, dann raffe ich da irgend etwas nicht so recht, denn "Driften" kostet (logischer Weise) Zeit! Auch wenn eine Karre auf's "Driften" hin optimiert ist - ein Auto was bei max. Geschwindigkeit gefahren wird, wird auf einem Rundkurs immer schneller sein als jenes was "kontolliert ausbicht" - da es die volle Energie ausschließlich in Forwärtsbewegung umsetzt. (Perfekter Fahrer Vorausgesetzt!) 

@ Galford, habe zwei lokale Profile angelegt. Mein "El Diabolo-Profil" ist noch nicht so weit, da bin ich eine Staffel zurück. Mit meinem anderen Profil bin ich weiter und dort habe ich bis Staffel 4 alles auf Platz 1. (vorher mach ich nie weiter!) In Staffel 4 fahre ich derzeit wieder das Detonator-Rennen (Hafenbrücke)

@ Aggrokalypse1990, danke!

@ HolySh!t, ebenfalls danke! Was die Detonator rennen ab Staffel 5 angeht - da machst du mir ja echt Hoffnungen! Ich hab ja schon jetzt so meine Zweifel auf der Hafenbrücke! 

Was mich in dem Spiel echt anödet sind die Rennen mit den Luftangriffen der Hubschrauber!  Wenn ich Kriech hätte haben wollen, dann hät' ich die ~ fünfzig €uro lieber in ein Flugticket Deutschland / Irak investiert, aber sowas ist ja nu gar nicht mein Ding! 

Doch wie auch immer: "Its just a game!" und es hat sich gelohnt. Bislang würde ich es wieder kaufen! 

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t, ebenfalls danke! Was die Detonator rennen ab Staffel 5 angeht - da machst du mir ja echt Hoffnungen! Ich hab ja schon jetzt so meine Zweifel auf der Hafenbrücke!
> 
> Was mich in dem Spiel echt anödet sind die Rennen mit den Luftangriffen der Hubschrauber!  Wenn ich Kriech hätte haben wollen, dann hät' ich die ~ fünfzig €uro lieber in ein Flugticket Deutschland / Irak investiert, aber sowas ist ja nu gar nicht mein Ding!
> 
> ...


Ohh Hafenbrücke..mein Lieblingsstrecke neben Canyon, falls du dazu acuh nen Video brauchs sag bescheid ;d
Mir gefallen die Rennen mit den Hubschraubern richtig gut, aber jeder hat seine Meinung
Wobei ich zugeben muss dass das Detonator Renne auf Hafenbrücke wirklich schwer ist, ich habe grad mal gefahren und die Runde, war bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sehr gut und nur ne 1:08:36 geschaft, eine 1:10:00 is gefordert, das is schon was anderes, als das Renne mit dem Ryback Thunder^^


----------



## Zergoras (27. Juni 2010)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit im Splitscreen Modus einen Spieler mit Tastatur und den anderen mit Gamepad fahren zu lassen? Funktioniert nämlich irgendwie nicht, beide müssen die Tastatur benutzen. Controller ist ein Speedlink.


----------



## padme (27. Juni 2010)

hi
wir haben blur mal angetestet, erinnert stark an mario kart.
mit mehreren hier machts doch schon spass.
mfg


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit im Splitscreen Modus einen Spieler mit Tastatur und den anderen mit Gamepad fahren zu lassen? Funktioniert nämlich irgendwie nicht, beide müssen die Tastatur benutzen. Controller ist ein Speedlink.


Also wenn du von SS redes, hat es bei mir mit nem Xbox360 Controller gefunzt


----------



## Zergoras (27. Juni 2010)

Gibts nicht auch ohne 360 Controller ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## der Türke (27. Juni 2010)

Ich kann heute sagen, dass Blur das wahre Rennspiel ist und Split eine Actionreiche version von Mariokart, eigentlich erinnern beide Spiele an Mariokart. Der einzige unterschied, liegt darin, dass es mit echten wagen Gefahren wird.
Bei Split gibt es noch nicht einmal, eine Geschwindigkeitsanzeige!!!!

Und deswegen BLUR statt Split.
Habe beide Spíele durchgespielt.

Was aber sehr Enttäuschend ist bei, beiden Spielen man kann nix Tunen überhaupt _*nichts!*_ Das einzige was man am Auto ändern kann ist die Farbe, deswegen gibt es auch kein, in dem Sinne "GELD" sondern Punkte die, dann Automatisch neue Strecken und Autos Freischalten.
Für jeden der Rundrennen auf Dauer Spass macht ist es was aber für mich war es sehr Enttäuschend von beiden SPielen.


----------



## El Diabolo (28. Juni 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ohh Hafenbrücke..mein Lieblingsstrecke neben Canyon, falls du dazu acuh nen Video brauchs sag bescheid ;d
> Mir gefallen die Rennen mit den Hubschraubern richtig gut, aber jeder hat seine Meinung
> Wobei ich zugeben muss dass das Detonator Renne auf Hafenbrücke wirklich schwer ist, ich habe grad mal gefahren und die Runde, war bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sehr gut und nur ne 1:08:36 geschaft, eine 1:10:00 is gefordert, das is schon was anderes, als das Renne mit dem Ryback Thunder^^



OK, Detonator-Rennen "Hafenbrücke" ist Geschichte! (01:09:62) Jetzt kommt das Detonator-Rennen "Trockendocks" mit dem Cobretti GT 500 ... 01:29:00 sind zu unterbieten! 

Aber wenn "unsere Jungs" die Engländer 4:1 schlagen können, dann schaff' ich DAS ja wohl mit links! The German Team Ruuulz! 

Apropos "*BLUR*" ! Das Spiel sollte am Dienstag oder Mittwoch hier eintrudeln. Eigentlich wollte ich's mir nicht holen, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen  Was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe war "durchwachsen", aber die Resonanz derer die es schon im fortgeschrittenem Stadium spielen steht meinen Eindrücken entgegen, (Foren, Youtube etc.pp) es scheint also besser zu sein als ich Anfangs annahm. 

El Diabolo


----------



## Galford (28. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Faszination für Blur selber überhaupt nicht teilen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, und deshalb würde ich auch nicht behaupten, dass Blur ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Aber nachdem ich den Singleplayer von Blur durch hatte (allerdings ohne alle Lichter) hatte ich wirklich so genug von dem Spiel, dass ich auch nicht den Multiplayer antesten wollte, und das Spiel seither nicht 1x gestartet habe. Vielleicht ist es im Multiplayer ja deutlich besser, aber mir ist das mittlerweile egal. Ich persönlich würde sicher kein Blur 2 kaufen und zukünftige Rennspiele von Bizarre Creation kommen mir nur ins Haus, wenn ich vorher eine Demo spielen kann oder die Spiele bereits zum Budgetpreis erhältlich wären. Mit Split Second hatte ich bedeutend mehr Spaß, als mit Blur. Aber es ist sicher eine Geschmackssache. 

Ich warte lieber auf Hot Pursuit, und spiele lieber zum 1000x Burnout Paradise (obwohl ich das Spiel so durch habe, dass "durchgezockt" bei weitem untertrieben wäre), als das ich nochmals Zeit mit Blur verbringe. Aber wem Blur gefällt, soll es spielen - die Wertungen in Fachmagazinen beweisen ja, dass das Spiel gut sein muss. Es ärgert mich trotzem das die PC Games so offensiv zu Kauf von Blur aufruft (siehe deren Test im Heft) - ich finde es schon fast eine Unverschämtheit.
Von Split Second gibt es wenigsten eine Demo, und bei Blur wäre eine Demo sogar noch wichtiger gewesen, denn ich glaube man findet es entweder sehr gut oder man hasst es. Alleine beim Gedanke, dass sich Blur besser verkauft als Split Second (wobei die deutsche Version von Blur im Schnitt, auch noch lange 10 Euro teuer war als Split Second), und das tut es, wie es scheint, könnte ich mir eigentlich dauerhaft die Hand vor das Gesicht halten. Für mich gilt: lieber Split Second 2, als Blur 2. Schade das Activision so feige ist, und für Blur keine Demo für PC und PS3 veröffentlicht hat.
Aber das ist nur meine persönlich Meinung, und eben Geschmackssache. Wer Blur toll findet, soll es toll finden - mein Spiel ist es aber einfach nicht.




der Türke schrieb:


> Ich kann heute sagen, dass Blur das wahre Rennspiel ist und Split eine Actionreiche version von Mariokart, eigentlich erinnern beide Spiele an Mariokart. Der einzige unterschied das es mit echten wagen Gefahren wird.


 
Schöner Kommentar, der mir indirekt beweist, dass ich Blur nicht mögen muss.


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Juni 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> OK, Detonator-Rennen "Hafenbrücke" ist Geschichte! (01:09:62) Jetzt kommt das Detonator-Rennen "Trockendocks" mit dem Cobretti GT 500 ... 01:29:00 sind zu unterbieten!


Ging ja flotter als vorher


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Blur:
Blur erscheint mir zumindests bei den Powerplays attraktiver, da es dynamischer ist.
Bei Split Second ist es sehr steif mit den Powerplays an ein und derselben Stelle. Da weiß man, wo man fahren muss, um nicht getroffen zu werden.
Jedoch finde ich gerade bei Split Second die Streckenänderungen sehr erfrischend.
Bei Blur soll afaik die Grafik nicht so tolle sein und die Steuerung auch etwas komplizierter sein wie bei Split Second. (Na ok, Split Second ist ja auch total einfach beim Auslösen von PP's )

Dem Fahrzeug hätten Waffen an Bord sicherlich gut getan.

Das Spiel gesamt erinnert mich ein bisschen an Death Race, der hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Dem Fahrzeug hätten Waffen an Bord sicherlich gut getan.
> 
> Das Spiel gesamt erinnert mich ein bisschen an Death Race, der hat mir sehr gefallen.


Besonders der Überleben Modus erinnerte mich an den Trcuk aus Death Race, also ich miene den Film von 08.
Jo...das wär mal nen Traum. Nen Spiel zu Deathrace, mit Monster usw...


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, das wäre schon nice, aber auch eben ein gemoddetes Mario Kart. 
Über Felder fahren um Power-Up's einzusammeln, dann eben noch die Spielmods mit dem "Killer-Truck" etc. 
Jedoch würde ich nicht die Story umsetzen, sonderen das Rennen im Fokus haben, sonsts wirds nix.


----------



## padme (28. Juni 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich kann die Faszination für Blur selber überhaupt nicht teilen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, und deshalb würde ich auch nicht behaupten, dass Blur ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Aber nachdem ich den Singleplayer von Blur durch hatte (allerdings ohne alle Lichter) hatte ich wirklich so genug von dem Spiel, dass ich auch nicht den Multiplayer antesten wollte,



hi
also wir haben hier den single player nicht einmal angetestet.
blur ist wie mario kart, ein multiplayer game, und genau das macht uns dann auch spass.
ein spiel ohne viel skill, zwischendurch viel über frauen quatschen, und bei dem der verlierer das gamepad dem nächsten weitergeben muss. genau so muss das sein


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre schon nice, aber auch eben ein gemoddetes Mario Kart.
> Über Felder fahren um Power-Up's einzusammeln, dann eben noch die Spielmods mit dem "Killer-Truck" etc.
> Jedoch würde ich nicht die Story umsetzen, sonderen das Rennen im Fokus haben, sonsts wirds nix.


Eben...einfach nur die Umgebung, also die Gefängnsiinsel, mir fältt grade der Name net ein  (Terminal siland oder so?^^) und mit den Autos, plus weiteren Autos die man dann selber mit Waffen bestücken kann und auch Leistungsupgrade, dann noch nen schönes System, das die %Zahl des Schadens jeweils an der Front, Heck, Recht und Links anzeigt, damit man auch teilweise zu sonner Aktion wie im Film gezwungen wird...180° Wende und dann stumpf auf den Fahrer ballern, ne schöne Engine und fertig is der perfekte Funracer. Natürlich muss nen Splitscreenmodus guter MP und Erfolge, für die Dauermotivation auch mit dabei sein....ach wie toll das wär...aber wird eh zu 99% net verwirklicht


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Jou leider.
Filme die leicht in Spiele umsetzen gehen und auch viel Spaß machen würden, werden einfach nicht verwirklicht. Stattdessen kommt anderer Quatsch.


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Jou leider.
> Filme die leicht in Spiele umsetzen gehen und auch viel Spaß machen würden, werden einfach nicht verwirklicht. Stattdessen kommt anderer Quatsch.


Ohja...die paar Filme, die nicht zur ner Lizengurke werden würden, werden nicht gemacht...zum aufregen


----------



## El Diabolo (30. Juni 2010)

Hola compañeros,

es wurde ja schon viel über die KI und den "Gummiband-Effekt" bezügl. Split Second diskutiert. In diesem Zusammenhang mal 'ne Frage an die Hardcore-Enthusiasten unter euch:

Wenn man den Verfolgern in einem Rennen weit voraus ist, z.B. Erstes Rennen in Folge 5 "In die Eisen ... Schnellstrasse", mit dem "Hanzo Bayonet R", passiert es leicht das man plötzlich, "3 Sekunden vor dem Ziel", von drei "Verfolgern" überrascht wird, wovon u.U. noch zwei vor einem selbst ins Ziel kommen. 

Ergo: Man fährt die letzte Runde (von z.B. 2) ohne einen Gegner auch nur annährend wahrzunehmen und _ohne_ bis hierhin von deren Powerplays geärgert worden zu sein bis fast ins Ziel !!! Ganz plötzlich zieht ein Konvoi von drei Autos wie aus dem Nichts an einem Vorbei und zwei davon belegen Platz Eins und Zwei! (Ich fuhr auf gerader Strecke Full-Speed!) 

Es ist nicht (nicht mehr) so das ich mich darüber ärgere, aber ich denke mir, so bescheuert kann kein Programmierer sein! Ist DAS etwa der Grund weshalb es *keinen Rückspiegel* bei SS gibt? Cheatet die KI weil sie nicht verlieren kann ? 

El Diabolo


----------



## kress (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn du auf dem Ziffernblock die 2 drückst, kannst du nach hinten schauen.
Das was du da erzählst, ist mir noch nie passiert.
Wenn ich z.b. beim Flughafenterminal einen Vorsprung von 10-15sec hab, dann bleibt der auch.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2010)

Ist mir auch noch nicht so passiert, wenn man weit vorne ist, dann bleibt das auch meistens so, es sei denn man knutscht die Wand oder ähnliches.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Juni 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch noch nicht so passiert, wenn man weit vorne ist, dann bleibt das auch meistens so, es sei denn man knutscht die Wand oder ähnliches.


Oder fährt gegen so estimmte Lieblinsgecken die mir schon so einige Rennen versaut haben..ich sag nur Atomkraftwerk ne Aggro :p
Aber mir selber is das noch nie passiert...immer nur auf Grund eines Fahrfehlers^^


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2010)

Ja du und dein Atomkraftwerk.  Ich versteh gar nicht, wieso du da so schlecht fährst? Man kann ja schon fast sagen, die Strecke kann ich am besten von allen fahren.


----------



## El Diabolo (1. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wenn du auf dem Ziffernblock die 2 drückst, kannst du nach hinten schauen.
> Das was du da erzählst, ist mir noch nie passiert.
> Wenn ich z.b. beim Flughafenterminal einen Vorsprung von 10-15sec hab, dann bleibt der auch.



Na wenn mir das bei *10-15 Sek. (!!) Vorsprung* passieren würde dann würde ich mit 100% Gewissheit sagen: _die KI mogelt_ !! Womit sich meine Frage von vorn herein erübrigt hätte! Nein, nein - das sind (waren) maximal 2..3 Schemenhafte Verfolger zu sehen, welche an einem vorbei rauschen als hingen sie einem die ganze Zeit an der Stoßstannge - zudem haben die beim überholen eine Geschwindigkeit drauf als würde ich gerade im Ersten Gang aus einer Parkbucht ausparken und die im "32 Gang" mal locker den Fuß am Gaspedal zum "Kick-Down" bewegen. Dabei fuhr ich auf gerader Strecke (Stur die Mittellinie im Visier...) mit gefühlten 4000 Km/h dem 3-4 Sekunden entferntem Ziel entgegen! 

El Diabolo


----------



## Nomad (1. Juli 2010)

Dann versuch doch mal ein Video zu machen. Vielleicht erkennt dann einer die Situation und kann was zu sagen. Außerdem find ich das lustig. 

ABer das KI mogelt, ist ja mittlerweile nichts neues mehr


----------



## El Diabolo (1. Juli 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Außerdem find ich das lustig.



 ... ich hab' ja i.d. Zwischenzeit auch nur immer darüber grinsen müssen, obgleich es natürlich anfangs ärgerlich war. Das ist mir bislang aber auch nur am Anfang der Folge 5 (das Erste Rennen?) aufgefallen! Besagtes Rennen bin ich vielleicht 12 - 15 mal gefahren, wobei es "nur" drei oder vier Mal vorkam. Von daher ist es schwierig ein Video davon zu machen. Zumal ich es ja geschafft hatte Platz eins zu belegen. 

Ich finde im übrigen das es ab der fünften Folge wirklich "heavy" wird ... dass merkt man schon an den normalen Rennen! Ich glaube da hab' ich noch lange was dran! 

BTW ... gestern kam Blur an. Werde nächste Woche mal testen, aber ich glaube irgendwie ist das nix für mich. Mir kommt das so "Klicki-Bunti" vor ... irgendwie ... viel zu verspielt... aber abwarten - vielleicht wirds mir ja noch sympatischer! 

El Diabolo


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juli 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ja du und dein Atomkraftwerk. * Ich versteh gar nicht, wieso du da so schlecht fährst?* Man kann ja schon fast sagen, die Strecke kann ich am besten von allen fahren.


Würd ich auch mal gerne wissen warum ich die net kann...aber naja mitlerweile geht die schon besser


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juli 2010)

Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Juli 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister.


Jop


----------



## kress (1. Juli 2010)

Besonders bei Split Second. 
Fahr"physik"


----------



## Dr.Speed (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Split Second auch durch gezockt. Und das mit der Fahr"physik" stimmt. Diese ist zum Teil sehr unlogisch. Das eine Mal streichle ich die Mauer und habe einen Totalschaden; ein anderes Mal ramme ich sie mit hoher Geschwindigkeit (mit dem gleichen Auto) und kann weiterfahren.

Momentan zocke ich übrigens Blur, was aus meiner Sicht den besseren Multiplayer hat. Dafür macht mir der Singleplayerteil von Split Second mehr Spaß, auch wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad schon teilweise sehr hoch gewählt ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> . Dafür macht mir der Singleplayerteil von Split Second mehr Spaß, *auch wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad schon teilweise sehr hoch gewählt ist*.


Aber grade das, hat mir an SS besonders gefallen, endlich wurde man mal gefordert


----------



## Dr.Speed (2. Juli 2010)

Ich denke da auch weniger an mich, als an Andere. Ich habe auch in den meisten Events den 1.Platz erreicht. Bis auf eins bin ich überall mindestens Zweiter und das auch nur, weil ich keine Lust hatte das Rennen nochmal zu fahren.


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2010)

Also für Split Second 2 wünsch ich mir, dass es noch schwerer wird. Nur ein Event fand ich richtig schwer.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Also für Split Second 2 wünsch ich mir, dass es noch schwerer wird. Nur ein Event fand ich richtig schwer.


Und das dieses miese Ende geklärt wird^^


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2010)

Genau.


----------



## El Diabolo (17. Juli 2010)

Kurze Rückmeldung zu BLUR,

nachdem ich es eiinige Stunden gespielt hatte hab ich die Lust daran verloren. Das Ding ist mir einfach zu langweilig, viel zu "verspielt", zu "klicki-bunti" ... Kurz: Ich hatte immer das Gefühl an der nächsten Kreuzung wartet "Barbie" Handtaschen schwingend mit den Worten: ... "Ohh Ken .... Du bist soooo guuuut... "  Ne! Das ist nu absolut nicht mein Fall! 

Um mal von Split Second (neben BLUR) abstand zu gewinnen hab ich die Finger von GamePad und Tastatur gelassen. Hab mir beim Kumpel angesehen wie die von "Flat Out 1 + 2 " besessen sind .... Ich werd' nie nachvollziehen können wie man sich so derartig darüber freuen kann, wenn Fahrer / Crashtest-Dummy bewusst aus dem Auto katapultiert werden (umso weiter/höher desto besser!) 

Jetzt kann ich wohl Split Second beruhigt weiterspielen - denn zumindest dieses Game ist für mich kein Griff ins Klo! 

El Diabolo


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Ich finde, dass die meisten Rennspiele eher was für zwischendurch sind und nicht für 40€ oder mehr gekauft werden sollten, eher so für 10-20€.
Manche, wie Split Second, sind aber auch schon ein bisschen mehr Wert, da der Multiplayer ordentlich fetzt. 
Die Grafik ist auf very high auch sehr gut, gibt kaum ein Rennspiel was da mithält.
Einzig der fps Limiter nervt. 
Hoffe es wird noch gepatcht!


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Juli 2010)

Jop ich würd auch nochmal den vollen Preis für SplitSecond bezahlen


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Jedoch muss man anmerken, das Split Second ein paar mehr Strecken gut getan hätten.
Ist zwar nicht einfach, die Powerplays für die Strecken zu finden, aber leider sind die wenigen Strecken im Singleplayer recht schon ausgelutscht.


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Jedoch muss man anmerken, das Split Second ein paar mehr Strecken gut getan hätten.
> Ist zwar nicht einfach, die Powerplays für die Strecken zu finden, aber leider sind die wenigen Strecken im Singleplayer recht schon ausgelutscht.


Jup, wär echt geil gewesen mit nochmehr Strecken


----------



## felix2022 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch split second. Die Strecken sind wirklich ein bisschen mager! Ich habe gerade mal die hälfte durch und schon alle Strecken Frei!
ich hoffe es kommen mods raus


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Juli 2010)

felix2022 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch split second. Die Strecken sind wirklich ein bisschen mager! Ich habe gerade mal die hälfte durch und schon alle Strecken Frei!
> ich hoffe es kommen mods raus


Ich glaub das mit dem Mod gestaltet sich schwierig, da die Powerplays ja auch gesetzt werden müssen und der zerstörbare Umgebung usw... und das (so würde ich das mal sagen) bei den Moddern zu 99%über den Möglichkeiten is


----------



## El Diabolo (18. Juli 2010)

Es wär ja schon wirklich geil wenn der nächste Teil (Split Second Velocity 2) nicht diesen "Gummiband-Effekt" mit bringen würde! Ich will endlich mal Vorsprünge herausfaren, diese halten und damit gewinnen können! Eine erhöhte Streckenanzahl wäre natürlich auch nicht übel! Was mir persönlich (bis jetzt) fehlt ist die bisweilen wirklich zu geringe Rundenzahl - *DIE müssen mehr werden!!!* Ist eigentlich ein zweiter Teil geplant?

BTW:

Da ich gerade mal wieder nichts zu tun habe (ausser ab und an mal auf'n Monitor zu glotzen und zwischendurch zu telefonieren) würde mich mal interessieren wie eure Systeme, auf denen ihr "Split Second" und/oder "Blur" spielt, so aussehen. Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Prozessor: AMD ATHLON x² 6000+ 2x3100 MHz (Brisbane - 65 Watt TDP)
RAM: 3GB Aeneon DDR2 5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 20-35-3-5-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP) (WinXPP 32 Bit)
Graka: NVIDIA 8600 GTS
Montor: ACER P22W 22" @1680 x 1050px

Einstellungen "Split/Second":

Auflösung: 1680 x 1050
Qualität: Hoch
Vsync: Aus
Helligkeit: ------I--------

El Diabolo


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Im Moment ist mein Pc für den Monitor etwas oversized, 22"er im kommen.
Phenom II x4 955
4gb Kingston HyperX  CL9 1600
HD5850
Und im Moment noch ein 19"er BenQ mit 1280x1024
Qualität: very high
Vsync: An

Achja, wegen der Rundenanzahl: Stell dir mal vor die würden 10 Runden fahren: Da sind die Powerplays doch schon mindestens 1x Ausgelöst worden bzw die Strecken wurden komplett geändert. Da fährst du ja die letzen Runden nur noch und machst keine Powerplays mehr.
Wenn dann wären länger Strecken die Lösung.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juli 2010)

Mein System steht in meiner Signatur, gezockt wird auf 1920x1080 und alles auf hoch, da ja bekanntlich sehr hoch ruckelt. Achja, und gezockt wird mit einem Gamepad. 
Die Strecke beim Flughafen, wo das Flugzeug auch runterfliegen kann, da sind soviele Powerplays, da würden 5 Runden auch nicht schaden, bis man die mal alle aktiviert hat.

Hat jemand von euch im Split Screen schon ein anderes Pad als das Xbox 360 mit dem Xbox360 Controller Emulator 3.0 zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## El Diabolo (19. Juli 2010)

> Hat jemand von euch im Split Screen schon ein anderes Pad als das Xbox 360 mit dem Xbox360 Controller Emulator 3.0 zum laufen gebracht?



Ich habs mal mit beiden mir zur verfügung stehenden X-Box 360 Controllern versucht. Dabei tauchen sie unter "Steuerung" als "Joypad 0" und "Joypad 1" auf. Beide sind im wesentlichen korrekt konfiguriert. "Joypad 0" ist die drahtgebundene und "Joypad 1" die drahtlose Version des X-Box Controllers.

Im SP-Modus kann ich sogar während eines Rennens beide gleichzeitig verwenden. Im SS-Modus funktioniert hingegen nicht einmal ein Einziger! (Zu Zweit im SS-Modus wären also nur "WSAD" für den Einen und die "Pfeil-Tasten" für den anderen auf der Tastatur möglich)  Von daher gehe ich davon aus das eine Emulation auch nicht funktionieren wird wenn die Originalen schon nicht gemeinsam miteinader wollen. Aber ich habe den Emulator noch irgendwo und probiere es demnächst mal damit. Vielleicht gehts ja wenn ich mit EINEM originalem und meinem billigem "bigben" Gamepad versuche. Melde mmich dann wieder.

El Diabolo


----------



## El Diabolo (19. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag: Ich habe nochmal mit dem Emulator experimentiert.

Obgleich meine Gamepads alle mit Split Second (im SP-Mode) funktionieren habe ich versucht, mittels "xbox360cemu.ini" und den bekannten "xinput ... .dll" Dateien im Split-Screen Mode etwas zu erreichen. Fehlanzeige! Sie werden im Spiel einfach nicht erkannt. 

Ich versuche morgen nomal etwas anderes, allerdings fehlt mir dazu der Treiber für meiin "bigben" Gampad zu dem die Wiindows (XP) Sytemsteuerung  "Gamepad 8116" sagt. Ich benutze dafür z.Zt. die Treiber des SL-6555-SBK Gamepads  welches baugleich und auch optisch identisch mit dem von "bigben" ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Juli 2010)

El Diabolo schrieb:


> Im SS-Modus funktioniert hingegen nicht einmal ein Einziger! (Zu Zweit im SS-Modus wären also nur "WSAD" für den Einen und die "Pfeil-Tasten" für den anderen auf der Tastatur möglich)


Ähhh nöö...dsa mit einer an den pfeil tasten und der andere mit WASD geht net...es geht einer mit Tasta und einer mit 360Pad
Wies aussieht wenn 2 Pads drann sind ka.


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab schon häufig mit Wasd und Pfeilen gezockt, das funzt...^^


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon häufig mit Wasd und Pfeilen gezockt, das funzt...^^


Also bei mir hats net geklappt...ich konnte nur im Splitscreenmodus mit Tasta und Kollege mit 360Pad zockn


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Mh, komisch, musst du mal in den Optionen schauen.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Juli 2010)

Jo...jz isset mir auch geal^^
Ich spiel SS kaum noch.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Was ich auch schade finde ist, das der Sprung von Hoch auf Sehr Hoch sehr gewaltig ist bei Split Second.
Langweilt sich die 5850 auf 1680x1050 mit hohen Einstellung bei 30%, ist sie bei very high knapp überfordert und bringt ab und zu 25-27fps, was dann deutlich ruckelt, finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## El Diabolo (22. Juli 2010)

Bin ja schon froh mit meiner alten Gurke (8600GTS) überhaupt noch was von SS auf'm Monitor dargestellt bekomme. Meine 4850 ging vor knapp zwei Wochen zurück zu PowerColor. (RMA Fall) Bin mal gespannt ob ich sie repariert, getauscht oder ersetzt gegen eine andere wieder bekomme.


----------



## kress (22. Juli 2010)

Meine 4850 hat hoch auf nem 1600x1200er Monitor geschafft ohne zu rucklen. 
Die 8800gts ist zwar etwas älter, sollte es aber trotzdem noch schaffen.


----------



## basic123 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Demos von beiden Spiele auf meiner PS3 gespielt und mir allein von Gameplay her hat mir BLUR mehr zugesagt. Aber kaufen werde ich trotzdem keines von beiden Spielen. Ich warte noch auf Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## kress (22. Juli 2010)

BLUR ist ja eher Mario Kart in ner frischen Verkleidung.^^


----------



## El Diabolo (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe _beide_ gekauft. "BLUR" sagt mir persönlich aber absolut nicht zu - wobei ich eigentlich Spiele wie ""Race Driver: Grid ™" "Colin McRae: DiRT 2" und "Burnout Paradise™" ganz gern gespielt habe. "BLUR" ist mir einfach zu "kiki" ... zu ... "billich" .... zu .... na zu "lieb" einfach !!! Ich weiß nicht wie man drauf sein muss um "BLUR" wirklich mit enthusiasmus und Freude am Genre zu spielen, allerdings habe ich "Mario Kart" niemals wirklich gespielt! Wenn jenandem dieses Game ("Mario Kart") gefällt, dann könnte "BLUR" durchaus eine Alternative sein.

El Diabolo


----------



## basic123 (24. Juli 2010)

Du magst BLUR nicht und hast es trotzdem gekauft? Ich weiß nicht wie man drauf sein muss...


----------



## Aspire (24. Juli 2010)

Blur ist erinnnert mich immer ein wenig an Mario Kart mit den ganzen Items die man abschiessen kann.


----------



## kress (24. Juli 2010)

Es ist wie Mario Kart, nur mit normalen Autos eben.


----------



## El Diabolo (25. Juli 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Du magst BLUR nicht und hast es trotzdem gekauft? Ich weiß nicht wie man drauf sein muss...



Ganz einfach ... für den Fall dass es _mir _tatsächlich _nicht_ gefällt würde es hier zum Geburtstagsgeschenk für jemanden werden. (Was es nun ja auch wurde!) Diese Option hatte ich von vornherein, sollte es mir tatsächlich nicht hundertprozentig zusagen. Hätte ich es behalten, so hätte ich noch eines kaufen müssen. 

El Diabolo


----------



## MuTzE (3. August 2010)

Hi,

hat mittlerweile schonmal jemand das letzte Decal "Perfektionist" freigeschaltet? Oder ist das echt ein Bug?

Habe nämlich auch alles außer das.


----------



## Zergoras (3. August 2010)

Scheint ein Bug zu sein, kriege das auch nicht.


----------



## MuTzE (3. August 2010)

Hm schade. Das Spiel is sowieso ziemlich verbugt. Wenn ich mit Kumpels im LAN zocke haben wir ständig Unterschiede beim Spielen. Ich dränge ihn z.B. links ab gegen die Wand und er macht auf seinem Bildschirm das gleiche mit mir nach rechts. Beide fahren wir bei uns als erster ins Ziel, aber einer hat dann logischer Weise nur gewonnen. Und das ist unterschiedlich. Wobei er meistens Server ist. Aber ich glaube ich war auch schon benachteiligt als ich Server war.


----------



## kress (3. August 2010)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen, es ist sehr ruckelig im Mehrspielermodus.
Ich hab mit einem Freund über Gbit Crossoverkabel gespielt (schlechte Latenz/Verbindung ausgeschloßen) und trotzdem laggt das andere Fahrzeug, sogar die Bots ruckeln bei mir (als Host!) und drängen somit stark das Auto ab bzw lassen es auch abheben.
Hoffe da kommt mal ein dicker Patch (vor allem fürs fps limit!)+Streckenpacket, es ist nötig.


----------



## Galford (3. August 2010)

MuTzE schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat mittlerweile schonmal jemand das letzte Decal "Perfektionist" freigeschaltet? Oder ist das echt ein Bug?
> 
> Habe nämlich auch alles außer das.


 
Das Problem habe ich auch, und sogar mal hier auf Seite 14 geschildert.
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...63-split-second-oder-blur-14.html#post1890512) 

Was war den das letzte Decal, dass du freigeschalten hast?


----------



## Galford (8. August 2010)

Die PC Games meldet, dass DLCs für Split Second angekündigt wurden:

Split/Second: Velocity - Drei DLC-Pakete bringen neue Lackierungen, Wagen und mehr


Zumindest die neuen Strecken würden mich interessieren. Ob die DLCs auch für den PC erscheinen scheint noch nicht bekannt zu sein. Hoffentlich gibt es die DLCs (oder wenigstens der DLC mit neuen Strecken) auch für die PC-Version und auch noch einen Patch.

Ich könnte mir aber wieder vorstellen, dass wir PC-Besitzer wieder darunter leiden, dass keine Vetriebsplattform mit der PC-Version verbunden ist. Jedes PS3- oder Xbox360-Spiel ist eben an PSN bzw. XBoxLive angebunden. Auf Konsolen sind Bezahl-DLCs kein Problem. Split/Second in der PC-Version hat weder eine Anbindung an Steam, noch Live oder etwas wie das DLC-System von BioWare. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass PC Spieler die DLCs wirklich kostenlos bekommen würden. Abwarten.



Edit: 11.08.2010

Wie es aussieht haben zumindest Besitzer der Konsolenversion einen Patch erhalten. Hoffentlich gilt das auch bald für die PC-Version (worüber aber natürlich kein Wort verloren wird).

http://www.facebook.com/splitsecond/posts/145464348805120


----------



## Galford (31. August 2010)

Heute (31.08.10) sind die ersten DLCs für Split Second für die XBox360 erschienen. Die Versionen für die PS3 folgen morgen. Zwei der drei DLC sind für die Konsolen KOSTENLOS, zumindest ist es auf der Facebookseite zum Spiel so zu lesen.

Das Problem: obwohl viele Leute in ihren Kommentaren nach einer PC Version der DLCs fragen, wird darauf natürlich nicht geantwortet. Wieder mal typisch, da schweigt man lieber, als einfach die Wahrheit zu sagen, nämlich dass die PC Spieler wieder die Dummen sein müssen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die DLC für die PC Version erscheinen, würde mich aber natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen.
Da es auch keinen Patch für die PC-Version gibt (um z.B. dafür zu sorgen, dass sich das letzte Decal freischalten lässt) und scheinbar nicht einmal die kostenlosen DLCs für den PC erscheinen, werde ich wohl künftig Spiele von Black Rock nur noch als Budgetversionen kaufen, wenn überhaupt. Es sei denn, die DLCs würden eben doch noch für die PC-Version erscheinen.


*(*Ja, ich weiß, dass dies hier mein drittes Kommentar untereinander ist, aber sonst wird ja wohl keiner mehr das Thema lesen, wenn es nicht so angezeigt wird, als hätte es einen neuen Betrag*)*


----------



## -FA- (31. August 2010)

so, ich hab mir heute beide games geholt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. September 2010)

Die beiden kostenlosen DLC's enthalten Special Edition's von 2 bekannten Wagen. Einer hat eine neue Lackierung erhalten und ein zweiter hat deutlich mehr Stärke spendiert bekommen. (PS3)


----------



## kress (7. September 2010)

Ist schon was bekannt wegen Pc DLC's?


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. September 2010)

Wie kann man eigentlich die Brücke auf der Strecke Canyon einstürzen lassen? Man kann ja vorher 2mal Teile der Brücke auf die Strecke stürzen lassen, aber das Powerplay zum kompletten Einstürzen bekomme ich nicht. Ich weiß aber das es geht, weil ich es schon ein paar mal gesehen habe. Braucht man dafür einen bestimmten Wagen? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass wenn man mit dem Wagen vorher durch die Abkürzung fährt kommt dann kurz vor der Ausfahrt ein großes rotes X. Hat das was damit zu tun?


----------



## kress (12. September 2010)

Afaik stürtzt die Brücke ein, wenn man 2x das Powerplay an der Brücke auslöst, was die Träger runterkrachen lässt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. September 2010)

Nein, nach den 2x Träger einstürzen lassen steht die Brücke immer noch!


----------



## kress (12. September 2010)

Mh, ich probiers mal kurz aus.
Ja, hast recht. Aber davor ist ja nur noch ne Felswand zu sprengen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. September 2010)

Das mit der Felswand hatte ich auch schon probiert. Mein Gedanke dabei war halt, dass dadurch das Gestein locker wird und dann dadurch die Brücke einstürzt. Aber ich habe die Brücke auch schonmal eingestürzt gesehen, und man konnte dann immernoch die Felswand sprengen. Ich glaube das braucht einen bestimmten Wagen. Weiteres Beispiel.

Unter anderem die Stecke "Innenstadt"  bevor man auf die Autbahn fährt (Vorher 180° Kurve mit Heli in der Luft) Sind Fußgängerbrücken. Die können auch zerstört werden, nur halt nicht von mir.


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2010)

Noch eine kleine Info. Über das offizielle Facebook-Profil zum Spiel wurde bestätig, dass es keine DLCs für die PC Version geben wird.

"Unfortunately at this moment in time there are no plans for new content or updates for PC. If that changes we’ll post the news here first."

Auf gut Deutsch heißt das, dass es keinen DLC für die PC Version geben wird, und auf einen Patch braucht man wohl auch nicht mehr hoffen. Das sich daran etwas ändert glaubt wohl keiner mehr wirklich.

Gepostet würde das von demjenigen, der für die offizielle Facebookseite zum Spiel zuständig ist, und somit für Disney arbeiten müsste. 

Ich werde wohl in Zukunft keine PC Versionen mehr von BlackRock-Spielen kaufen, oder eben nur als sehr günstige Budget-Version. Der Support für PC Versionen ist zwar auch von anderen Herstellern schlecht, aber hier habe ich besonders das Gefühl, dass die PC Version schon von Anfang an als Abfall- oder Nebenprodukt galt, und man gehofft hat das man damit wenigsten ein bißchen Geld verdienen kann. Noch will ich einfach nicht auf eine Konsole umsteigen, vielleicht mit der nächsten Generation.


----------



## Sanger (6. Oktober 2010)

Split ist ******** Blur ist der hammer schön viel AKTION


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2010)

"Blur"? Ist das nicht das Geräusch, welches manche Menschen machen wenn sie 

Nein, so schlecht ist Blur auch wieder nicht. Aber es geht sicher deutlichst besser.


----------



## kress (24. Dezember 2010)

Ungewollt eine Threadleiche wiederbeleben:

Hat es jemand mal geschafft, bei Split Second das 30fps Limit zu entfernen?
Hab im Inet etwas länger gesucht, leider keine Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Fettmull (25. Dezember 2010)

Vsync deaktivieren?


----------



## kress (25. Dezember 2010)

....so einfach ist es nicht.
Bitte nur Posten wenn man das Spiel auch kennt. Die 30fps sind vom Spiel aus festgelegt und leider in ner verschlüsselten txt config


----------



## Zergoras (7. April 2011)

Hat es irgendwer schon geschafft die 30fps Grenze zu umgehen?


----------



## Zergoras (3. September 2011)

Laut den *Disney Interactive Studios* hat die Entwicklerschmiede *Black Rock Studios* gestern offiziell die Pforten schließen müssen. Nachdem *Split/Second: Velocity* nicht den erhofften Erfolg einfahren konnte, scheint dies die Konsequenz zu sein.



  Bereits vor Monaten hieß es, dass das Studio  geschlossen würde, bisher war das aber noch nicht offiziell geschehen.  An was die Black Rock Studios gearbeitet haben, seit *Split/Second 2*  bereits im Dezember 2010 gecancelt wurde, ist nicht bekannt. Gerüchten  zufolge handelt es sich um ein Free-to-play-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel  namens *Champions Alliance*.


Kein zweiter Teil.


----------



## PowerRanger20 (8. September 2011)

also ich finde Blur spitze kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. September 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Laut den *Disney Interactive Studios* hat die Entwicklerschmiede *Black Rock Studios* gestern offiziell die Pforten schließen müssen. Nachdem *Split/Second: Velocity* nicht den erhofften Erfolg einfahren konnte, scheint dies die Konsequenz zu sein ... Kein zweiter Teil.


 
Es ist und bleibt ein spaßiges crash-boom-bang-Action-Arcade-Rennspiel. Ich werde es in ehren (be-)halten.
Vielleicht kann man den schmerzlichen Verlust vom zweiten Teil mit Ridge Racer Unbounded (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de _etwas_ lindern...


----------



## Zergoras (8. September 2011)

Da hat aber jemand arg auf SplitSecond geschielt. 
Naja, besser gut geklaut, als schlecht erfunden. Und nen Streckeneditor. Wenn die Grafik stimmt und es keine fps Limitierung von 30 gibt *hust hust* dann kann das ja nur was werden. Wobei ich wie bei SplitSecond schon den Survival Modus gerne hätte. Das war einfach zu geil, wenn man hinter dem Truck fährt und den Fässern ausweichen muss. Mal sehen was da kommt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was da kommt.


 Ein Split/Second _*2*_ im Ridge Racer-Tarnkleid  Hauptsache spaßiges crash-boom-bang-Action-Arcade mit 30+x FPS


----------

